# Mounts ab 30



## zorakh55 (18. Juni 2008)

Ab Patch 2.4.3 soll es ja möglich sein ein Mount mit Stufe 30 für 35g zu erwerben. Was haltet ihr davon und warum?


/discuss



Meine Meinung: Ich finde es gut, weil die twinks dann früher schneller werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Härja (18. Juni 2008)

zorakh55 schrieb:


> Ab Patch 2.4.3 soll es ja möglich sein ein Mount mit Stufe 30 für 35g zu erwerben. Was haltet ihr davon und warum?
> 
> 
> /discuss



ich finds gut, weil ich dadurch vllt. wieder mehr spass an meinen verwahrlosten twinks haben werde^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eolas (18. Juni 2008)

und diese information nimmst du bitte woher???


----------



## zorakh55 (18. Juni 2008)

Eolas schrieb:


> und diese information nimmst du bitte woher???


 Quelle:http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/patchnotes/test-realm-patchnotes.html


General

    * Dispel effects will no longer attempt to remove effects that have 100% dispel resistance.
    * Parry Rating, Defense Rating, and Block Rating: Low-level players will now convert these ratings into their corresponding defensive stats at the same rate as level 34 players.
    * Haris Pilton has launched a new line of bags and jewelry. Check her out in the World’s End Tavern!
    * Mounts at 30?! Yes, it’s true: Apprentice Riding and mounts are now available at level 30. Training costs 35 gold.
    * Blood Elf flightmasters outside of Silvermoon City and Tranquillien have traded in their bats for glorious fire-breathing dragonhawks.
    * Alcohol cooldowns have been rolled into Drinks: All 10-second cooldowns have been removed and replaced with the 1-second Drink cooldown.
    * Numerous flying non-combat pets have had their flight height modified to no longer skim along the ground: captured firefly, dragonhawk hatchlings, moths, owls, parrots, phoenix hatchling, spirit of summer, sprite darter, and tiny sporebat.
    * Nether Ray Fry (a non-combat pet) is now available from the Skyguard Quartermaster. This requires an Exalted reputation with Sha’tari Skyguard.
    * Equipping an item will now cancel any spell cast currently in progress.
    * Placing an item in your bank will now cancel any spell cast currently in progress if the spell was cast by that item.
    * You can no longer move backwards to stop racing rams.
    * When a stun wears off, the creature that was stunned will prefer the last target with the highest threat, versus the current target.


----------



## zorakh55 (18. Juni 2008)

Nicht zur abstimmen. Schreibt auch warum ihr euch so entscheidet. Außer bei "mir egal". Da dürft ihr nur abstimmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## triXXar (18. Juni 2008)

Ist ganz ok so, die wege im schlingendorntal sind lang^^


----------



## Shadlight (18. Juni 2008)

jop bin mage am hochziehen ist 32... und mich kotzt Schlingendorntal sooo an ^^


----------



## B.CA$H (18. Juni 2008)

So ein Mist -.-
Also ich hoffe das diese Patchliste gefaked ist!!!!
Wir haben unsere Mounts schwer erarbeitet!!!!
und jezte dürfen die mit 30 reiten,so ein Mist....

Wie schon gesagt dann dürfen wir auch außerhalb der Scherbenwelt fliegen


----------



## Arkoras (18. Juni 2008)

wer dadurch nicht mit wow aufhört, wird es spätestens mit wotlk tun, glaubt mir.


----------



## Shadlight (18. Juni 2008)

hatte bei mein ersten Char ned genug g ... 90 haben gefehlt.... gildenleader hat´s mir aber geschenkt ^^


----------



## woggly4 (18. Juni 2008)

Finde ich überhaupt nicht gut! Zwar wird man dann auch als Twink früher schneller, trotzdem sollte es auf 40 bleiben finde ich.

Bezweifle aber, dass das wirklich passieren wird, weil schonmal in den Notes ein Frage ist ("Mounts at 30?! Yes, it’s true"). In einer richtigen Note würde einfach stehen, dass Mounts ab 30 verfügbar sind - egal ob die jetzt vom PTR oder Final sind...


----------



## Rudi TD (18. Juni 2008)

B.CA$H schrieb:


> So ein Mist -.-
> Also ich hoffe das diese Patchliste gefaked ist!!!!
> Wir haben unsere Mounts schwer erarbeitet!!!!
> und jezte dürfen die mit 30 reiten,so ein Mist....
> ...



Oh ja, auf Main umloggen und 100g rüberschicken ist echt harte Arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich finde das klasse für meine Twinks.

Ist das Reiten dann eigentlich +60% oder langsamer??


----------



## DarkSaph (18. Juni 2008)

Ich hab mal gut, aber zu billig genommen.


----------



## mofsens (18. Juni 2008)

lol wieder nur neidische leute die denken: "meeeeeh ich hab so viele stunden meines lebens vergeudet um das mount zu kriegen un XY kriegts in den arsch geschoben.." tja euch hat keiner dazu gezwungen un ausserdem kann man mit lvl 70 andere sachen machen als positive patchnotes fuer twinks/WoWneuanfaenger zu flamen, schon mal dran gedacht das leute noch anfangen das spiel zu spielen un denen das zu gute kommt? pech gehabt leute geht in ne ecke weinen, ich freu mich nen ast ab fuer meinen twink 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Panoram (18. Juni 2008)

naja ich sehe das so  da wir  (die meisten ) schon 70 sind und eigentlich nur noch auf das addon warten und die neuen es echt schwierig haben in das spiel rein zu finden. Weil viele sich nicht mehr herrablassen um den kleine zu helfen.  Finde ich es also vöölig ok das die mounts nur noch 35g kosten und schon mit zirkel 30 zu haben sind. wer des wegen jetzt aufhört nur weil es zu seiner zeit nicht so war und meint das es ungerecht findet dem muss ich sagen der hat sie nicht mehr alle. denn das spiel fängt erst mit lvl 70 oder bald mit lvl 80 an richtig ab zu gehen . das davor ist nur rum gippen.


----------



## Arkoras (18. Juni 2008)

mofsens schrieb:


> lol wieder nur neidische leute die denken: "meeeeeh ich hab so viele stunden meines lebens vergeudet um das mount zu kriegen un XY kriegts in den arsch geschoben.." tja euch hat keiner dazu gezwungen un ausserdem kann man mit lvl 70 andere sachen machen als positive patchnotes fuer twinks/WoWneuanfaenger zu flamen, schon mal dran gedacht das leute noch anfangen das spiel zu spielen un denen das zu gute kommt? pech gehabt leute geht in ne ecke weinen, ich freu mich nen ast ab fuer meinen twink
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



vielleicht gibts auch leute denen das erarbeiten und das damit in verbindung stehende glücksgefühl, zu wissen das man etwas schweres geschafft hat etwas bedeutet?


----------



## Larmina (18. Juni 2008)

Naja ich finds nicht gut, weil ich eben am guten Alten WoW noch häng und den Glauben noch ned ganz aufgegeben hab^^
Mount werd ich mir erst mit 40 holen mit twinks und fertig schon aus Prinzip! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und jetzt flamt mich^^


----------



## Tahult (18. Juni 2008)

[x] ..mir egal

Wenn einem die Mounts jetzt schon hinterher geschmissen werden, ist es natürlich ärgerlich, wenn man noch die große Kohle dafür ausgegeben hat. Andersum gesehen macht man aber mit den ganzen Dailies soooo viel Gold, dass man eigentlich garkeine Goldsorgen haben dürfte.
Von daher... 
Würde mich aber auch nicht verrückt machen. Solange Buffed.de zu dem Thema noch keine News gemacht hat, bringen Spekulationen eh nix.


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (18. Juni 2008)

Also alles in allem find ich es OK, aber es ist ein wenig billig umgesetzt. Ich verstehe schon, dass Blizz ermöglichen will, dass man Twinks schneller hochbekommt (klar, damit auch Neueinsteiger schneller zu WotLK greifen... OK, der war nicht nett ;-) ), aber ich hätte dennoch das Mount Level auf 40 gelassen. Schliesslich wurden die benötigten XP zwischen Level 20-60 extremst verringert... somit geht es imho schnell genug auf 60.
Ich hätte eher die allgemeine Geschwindigkeit aller Mounts (und vor allem bei den festen Flugrouten) um 10-20% erhöht. (Denn vor allem bei den festen Flugpunkten ist das meines Erachtens nur vergeudete Zeit und ich sehe keinen Grund die Viecher so "langsam" fliegen zu lassen. Aber egal.)

Wenn nun aber wirklich das Mount-Level auf 30 gesetzt wird, dann sollten vielleicht die Reisegestalten von Druiden auch schon etwas früher verfügbar sein... sonst verlieren die ja irgendwie den Anreiz. Naja, man wird sehen.


----------



## rgeregergt (18. Juni 2008)

Für 30-40 braucht man wenige Stunden, von daher absolut lachhafte Änderung. Kann man sich das Mount halt paar Stunden früher kaufen.


----------



## Rasgaar (18. Juni 2008)

Diejenigen die schon über 30 sind und schon reiten können, denen kanns ja eh wayne sein
und all die die noch Twinks um die 30 sind werden froh darum sein.

btw; ich hasse Idioten die immer gleich bei jeder Neuerung die ihnen nicht passt mit WoW aufhören...


----------



## Arben (18. Juni 2008)

Kp, aber irgendwie sind dann die Skills von Hunter und Druide voll fürn Sack, oder wie?
Das müsste dann auch um 10 Lvl früher lernbar sein. 

Demnächst alles mit LvL 1, dann beliebig viel Gold, einen Haufen Vendors mit allem was das Herz begehert und dann ab ins BG andern vorn' Latz kloppen.
Das Spiel wird dann noch umbenannt und "CounterCraft 1.6", und alle sind happy. Danach kann man seine Zeit wieder in DSA o.ä. investieren wenn man Role- oder Teamplay sucht.


----------



## Kaites (18. Juni 2008)

Ich denke dieses ganze gewhine ist übertrieben. Es handelt sich nur um das "kleine" mount! Und ob 100g oder 35g kann jeden mit mindestens einem 70er eh egal sein. Es kommt nur den neuen bzw. den Twinks zu gute. Was soll das überhaupt? Wääh wääh die bekommen ihr Mount 10 Level früher, so what? Das sind 10 Level die in diesem Levelbereich schnell zu schaffen sind, es macht die Dinge nur leichter! Und Leute die wegen dieser Änderung aufhören zu spielen, haben sie meiner Meinung nicht mehr alle.


----------



## Gored (18. Juni 2008)

also ich find das au mehr als dufte, das gibt bestimmt noch mehr leute die motivation mit wow anzufangen da sie dann spätestens ab wotlk ne chance richtig fett mit einzusteigen, und hey wenn wir das führende mmorpg bleiben wollen geht der weg nur über die einsteigerfreundlichkeit...und sch... auf die leute die sich beschweren weil sie ja damals ach so viel zeit + gold ins erste 40 mount investiert haben , ich gehör au dazu und freu mich trotzdem für die twinks und neuanfänger.


----------



## Pimpler (18. Juni 2008)

also ich finde die enuerung schlecht da, zwar die twinks dann früher schneller sind und es ist recht billig ist aber wie schon von einigen gesagt wir haben unsere mount schwer erarbeiten müssen und jetzt werden sie fast geschenkt.

wenn aber das erste mount schon billiger wird und früher erreichbar dann auch der rest


----------



## Driveman (18. Juni 2008)

saugute neuerung, für twinks und neuankömmlinge ein absoluter segen. ich freu mich, hoffe aber auch das ich meinen hexer dann auch gleich das flammende ross beibringen kann, sodass ich mir nicht noch ein mount für 10 lvl kaufen muss. sehe hier also ein kleines problem für paladine und hexenmeister. aber ich will net meckern.


----------



## ~Shákal~ (18. Juni 2008)

rgeregergt schrieb:


> Für 30-40 braucht man wenige Stunden, von daher absolut lachhafte Änderung. Kann man sich das Mount halt paar Stunden früher kaufen.



Du als h4rdc0re 24 / 7 Gamer vielleicht . Aber anfänger und casuals brauchen da sicherlich wesentlich mehr. Also wer sich über diese Änderung aufregt , weil er " damals so hart an seinem mount garbeitet hat " Ist für mich ein totaler Nerd. Wie kann sich über sowas aufregen ? Habt ihr wirklich nichts besseres zu tun? Genau wie die Leute die sich aufregten als die Pre Quests vom BT usw abgeschafft wurden... kommt doch mal klar , bitte ! Es ist nur ein verdammtes Spiel und 
" glücksgefühle " bekommt man vielleicht wenn man seine Freundin mal wieder bis auf Letze befriedigt hat , aber doch nicht wenn man ein pixel Tigerchen reiten kann. Ich bitte euch ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amathaon (18. Juni 2008)

hihi ich versteh in keinster weise was es daran zu jammern geben soll,,,,


----------



## Kaites (18. Juni 2008)

Es heult hier doch auch keiner rum das Onyxia früher ein taffer 40 Mann/Frau Kampf war und man sie jetzt solo legen kann. Und ganz ehrlich. Mit meinem ersten Char hatte ich direkt auf Level 40 das Geld für das Mount. Es war nicht so viel, wenn man sich geschickt angestellt hat. Und ich war damals noch ein richtiger Noob


----------



## vivalostioz (18. Juni 2008)

Also ich kenn keinen Twink der sich das Gold fürs mount farmen geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jeder der schon mindestens nen 70er hat schickt sich des bisschen weils da alles nur nicht auffällt. 
Leute die neu einsteigen haben nich das glück sich nen teil des goldes schicken zu können. 
Die ham schon genug zu tun von 1-80 vor allem wenn man das spiel nicht kennt. Jede ini mitnimmt und sich alles wirklich anschauen mag. Und na ja hast dann am ende eigentlich gar nichts erreicht bist auf das de das max lvl erreicht hast. Und jetzt fängt das spiel an....und da interessiert es wahrlich keinen mehr ob der neben einem das mount nun für 35g oder 3000g bekommen hat. Selbst wenn man den ursprünglichen preis bis 40 zusammen haben sollte...verskillt sich vielleicht nen neueinsteiger...kauft unnötig sachen beim Händler etc....und muss dann stunden lang farmen. Sicher hab ich auch für mein Mount arbeiten müssen mim ersten char. Da wars auch noch "das glücksgefühl" nen Kodo reiten zu können, aber mal ganz ehrlich mir würd mehr einer abgehen 70 zu werden als nen Mount zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Um dann mit den Raids zu beginnen oder versuchen im Pvp was zu schaffen. Weil das sind die wirklich spannenden und großen aufgaben. 
Mich juckts nicht weil bin 70 werd gengu zu tun ham 80 zu werden und na ja und vielleicht krieg ich auf wieder lust auf twinken wenn das nicht so unnötig lang dauert.


----------



## FAT (18. Juni 2008)

rgeregergt schrieb:


> Für 30-40 braucht man wenige Stunden, von daher absolut lachhafte Änderung. Kann man sich das Mount halt paar Stunden früher kaufen.




Das will ich sehen, dass du das in ein paar (und ich hoffe, du kennst die Bedeutung des Wortes "paar") Stunden machst. :-)


----------



## Kyrador (18. Juni 2008)

rgeregergt schrieb:


> Für 30-40 braucht man wenige Stunden, von daher absolut lachhafte Änderung. Kann man sich das Mount halt paar Stunden früher kaufen.



*lol* Neee, sicher nicht. Alleine die 10 Dailys auf der Insel kann man in weniger als einer Stunde schaffen und die bringen einem knapp 100G...


----------



## mofsens (18. Juni 2008)

arkoras, das is aber bei einem 60%mount doch wurscht, anders als z.b. bei der quest fuer bannfluch/den epic jaegerbogen fuer 60 etc...als neueinsteiger ist es eher frustrierend das gold aufzutreiben als das man grossartige gluecksgefuehle hat bei nem 60%mount. un das man mit 70 nem twink bis aufs nich epische reiten in 2tagen das volle geld zuweisen kann is klar, aber es geht hier doch nich darum, denn obs fuer nen 70er nun 50 oder 100g ist spielt keine rolle aber nen 3x-4x spieler der grad angefangen hat un keinen goldscheisser hat wird sich da abmuehen ohne ende ^^


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (18. Juni 2008)

~Shákal~ schrieb:


> Du als h4rdc0re 24 / 7 Gamer vielleicht . Aber anfänger und casuals brauchen da sicherlich wesentlich mehr. [...]





FAT schrieb:


> Das will ich sehen, dass du das in ein paar (und ich hoffe, du kennst die Bedeutung des Wortes "paar") Stunden machst. :-)


Naja, so ganz Unrecht hat er auch wieder nicht. Durch das neue schnellere Leveln sind die Stufen 30 und 40 wirklich nichtmehr allzu weit auseinander (also zeitlich gesehen). Natürlich kann man sich jetzt streiten, was "ein paar Stunden" heisst, aber es ist auf jeden Fall keinesfalls mehr so lange wie früher. Und auch ein Anfänger braucht keinen "Ingame-Tag" mehr. (Und das weiss ich, weil ich einen Freund habe, der erst seit kurzem mit WoW angefangen hat und wirklich nicht lange auf 40 gebraucht hat... ohne Hilfe.)


----------



## Fiede (18. Juni 2008)

Ja ja !

Mein vorschlag ,reiten ab 10 epic ab 15 und fliegen ab 20 !! Kosten keine ! Ab Lev 30 automatisch überall ehrfürchtig + 5000 G weil

hart durchgelevelt ! Und vorquest ab lev 25 für BC erfüllt . ( Weil war ja heavy auf 25 zu kommen ).

Ich liebe Wow aber langsam reichts mir !!



Fiede


rechtschreibfehler bringen pro fehler 1000 EP


----------



## maverick993 (18. Juni 2008)

Ich find die änderung echt ma scheiße, denn jeder weiß bstimmt noch wie es mit seinem ersten char war der seinerstes mount gekriegt hat und das das auch nicht gerade einnfach war und jez kriegt man das alles einfach schon hinterher geworfen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn man nix mehr tun muss, wo bleibt dann der spaß am spiel, denn das ganze game is auf dem pRInzip aufgebaut das man nix geschenkt krietgt
und ich finde dad das am falschen ende gespart ist.

Denn ma ganz ehrlich wer von unz würd das game noch spielen wenn man nur sagen müsste was man will und es dann kriegt ohne was dafür zu tun, dass wäre doch scheiß langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Am besten noch reiten mit 5 epicmount mit 6 und netherwing mit 7, mit 8 biste dann überall erfürchtig und mit 9 haste full t6, wennde dann 10 bist kriegste noch 200.000 g und kannst die andern 60 level machen wasde willst, denn mit 11 haste alle flugrouten und kannst in ALLE innis, qwests kann man einfach wegklicken, die belohnung gibts ja trotzdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also es gibt teile im game wo man sich schon was bei gedacht hat und da sollte man einfach mal die finger von lassen


----------



## Fifus (19. Juni 2008)

Zum twinken ist es einfach besser bereits ab 30 das mount zu bekommen.

und auch für neueinsteiger ist es nicht so schlecht find ich. bedenke man auch, dass die exp für quest ab lvl 20 hochgesetzt wurden in irgendeinem vorherigen patch -> also macht man weniger quests bis auf lvl 40. und hat dann eben kein gold fürs mount. nun ist es billiger gemacht worden, NA UND? und dass es ab 30 ist, ist doch auch völlig egal. von lvl 30 auf 40 ist man auch in paar tagen, oder hardcore-spieler paar stunden. das macht ja auch nix mehr aus.


----------



## Noxiel (19. Juni 2008)

Ach wie schön, endlich versteht die Masse warum die kleine elitäre Winterfrostsäbler Fraktion so stinkig war, als die Reputationsbelohnung von 75 auf über 200 Punkte angehoben wurde. 

Das geht runter wie Öl. *schön*

Übrigens, ich finde das eine dolle Sache. Ich habe mich erst letzte Woche geärgert, dass ich mit meinem Twink keinen Beruf angefangen habe, als ich die Preise für das Mount und die Reitausbildung gesehen habe. Da warte ich doch glatt noch auf den Patch.


----------



## DerMavgier (19. Juni 2008)

also warum das? bisher hat man doch auch alles hinbekommen. sowas macht das doch alles kaputt. das spiel ist so aufgebaut und konzepiert worden das man ab lvl 40 reiten kann. warum also alles über den haufen werfen??


----------



## Valon01 (19. Juni 2008)

das sind ja erst die test-realm patchnotes da kann sie ja immer noch was ändern


----------



## yilmo (19. Juni 2008)

Sagen wir mal soooo...Jemand der ganz neu anfängt (nach 2.4.3) meint ihr den juckts? der ist dann schon mit 20 so geil drauf wie wir es mit 30 waren z.B also im endeffekt änderts garnix nur wir "alten" spieler ziehen den vorteil draus und können schneller twinken also erst ein wenig überlegen bevor man alles und jeden zu flamed! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EDIT: Achja und wer meint "wir haben uns unser mount aber schwer erarbeitet"
Hallo Jungs? Guckt euch mal an wie wir jetzigen higlvl's die epics in Ar... geblasen bekommen,vor bc war das auch um EINIGES!! schwieriger.Die ,die damals naxx usw geraidet haben und echt viel zeit geopfert haben beissen sich jetzt bestimmt auch in den hintern ,weil wir es jez viel leichter haben,also!


----------



## Zwergjaeger (19. Juni 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> wer dadurch nicht mit wow aufhört, wird es spätestens mit wotlk tun, glaubt mir.



heul ma nich rum junge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wegen soner kleinigkeit aufhören? das is jawohln bisschen zu dramatisch oder??
naja egal, was reg ich mich auf... 

OT: fands jetz nicht so notwendig, wobei es für nen wenigspieler wie mich angenehm gewesen wäre.
egal ^^


----------



## maverick993 (19. Juni 2008)

yilmo schrieb:


> Sagen wir mal soooo...Jemand der ganz neu anfängt (nach 2.4.3) meint ihr den juckts? der ist dann schon mit 20 so geil drauf wie wir es mit 30 waren z.B also im endeffekt änderts garnix nur wir "alten" spieler ziehen den vorteil draus und können schneller twinken also erst ein wenig überlegen bevor man alles und jeden zu flamed!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ja klar kann man das so sehen, aber ich meine wenn man jez S3 ab 60 und für die Hälfte machen würde dann würden die 70er aber auch mekkern , das is doch jez allen nur egal weil sie das schon hintersich haben und meinen das sie sich mit sowas eh nich mehr abgeben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zwergjaeger (19. Juni 2008)

maverick993 schrieb:


> ja klar kann man das so sehen, aber ich meine wenn man jez S3 ab 60 und für die Hälfte machen würde dann würden die 70er aber auch mekkern , das is doch jez allen nur egal weil sie das schon hintersich haben und meinen das sie sich mit sowas eh nich mehr abgeben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


finde, dass das nich miteinander zu vergleichen ist.
achja und kann man einführen, dass man das geburtsdatum beim user lesen kann, so direkt neben dem beitrag? das spiel ist doch erst ab 12 jungs, ihr dürft euch noch garnich aufregen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skywalker (19. Juni 2008)

Naja...

Im Prinzip ´ne ganz nette Idee, um das twinken zu erleichtern, bzw. um Neueinsteiger in WOW zu unterstützen. 
Andererseits ärgerlich für diejenigen, die bisher erst ab lvl 40 ihr Mount bekommen haben und dafür auch ´ne Menge Gold hingelegt haben...

Da ich eh mehr am twinken bin, kann es mir ja eig. recht sein.

Man sollte das Ganze für Casuals (und dazu zähle ich mich definitiv!) aber trotzdem nicht zu einfach machen.

Ich merke es beim twinken ja selbst (gerade, wenn ich auf ´nem anderen Server neu anfange). Man steigt im Level schneller, als man Kohle für die Ausbildung bekommt...^^
Da passt was nicht, ganz einfach.

Blizz sollte da das ganze "Drumherum" nochmal überdenken...
Das " nur billig in den A..ch reinschieben" für jedermann verstimmt nur die Spieler...


----------



## misteratkins (19. Juni 2008)

Ich war wow zocker seit den ersten Tagen und ich muss sagen dass Blizz seit BC einen falschen Weg eingeschlagen hat.
Man kann beobachten, dass sie nur noch darauf bedacht sind so viel Kohle wie möglich abzugreifen , weil sie wissen dass WOW bald Geschichte sein wird!!
Das mOunt mit 30 ist OK, warum net? Ist doch egal ob mit 30, 40 oder 50. Das problem ist einfach nur dass man als Spieler dieses Spiels kein Stück mehr motiviert wird irgendwas zu schaffen und dann stolz darauf zu sein( Kara pre Quest, Kara, epic Rüssi etc.)
Es wird alles ohnehin wieder so dermassen vereinfacht nach einer gewissen zeit, dass jeder noob mit deinem Equip was du dir hart erarbeitet hast rumläuft.
Die Leute die früher mit ner episch Rüssi in IF rumliefen konntest du an einer Hand abzählen, heute läuft jeder 2weite mit T4,T5 etc rum.
Langweilig.
Klar in dem Spiel gehts um mehr als mit der rüssi rumzuprollen, aber war das nicht noch der kleine Kick nen Ring aus MC zu tragen, weil man wusste das den kaum einer hat!?
Egal bin eh weg von wow und gehe lieber Minigolfspielen....


----------



## Kekskrümel (19. Juni 2008)

Also ich seh das so, es gibt immer noch jeden Tag genug Menschen die ganz neu mit WOW anfangen und bald werden es 80 Level sein die man anstreben muss. Blizz hat diese Änderungen ganz sicher nicht für irgendwelche Twinks gemacht, die so just for Fun hochgezoggt werden und die auch nie Goldsogen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . 
Blizz muss in der hinsicht ganz einfach reagieren, weil die Konkurenz einiges in den Startlöchern, oder schon rausgebracht hat (HdRo, AoC oder Warhammer). 
Es gibt immer wieder Bereiche im Spiel die nach einer gewissen Zeit vereinfacht werden, um den Normalen Spielern auch die Möglichkeit diese zu sehen. Schließlich ist nicht jeder der 10 Millionen Spieler in einer Top Raidgilde und hat den Schwarzentempel auf Farmstatus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !!! 
Blizzard will ja auch weiterhin Neukunden verzeichnen und da müssen sie sich ganz einfach was einfallen lassen, damit diese nicht erst 1 Jahr Leveln müssen um mitreden zu können. Sonst sind sie schneller wieder weg als Blizz WotLK aussprechen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und mal ehrlich, nach über 3 Jahren WOW gibt es in den mittleren Level´s viel weniger Spieler als früher, und die meisten sind dann "NUR" Twinks.
Da haben es "Neueinsteiger" eh schon schwerer Gruppen zu finden, als die Leute die von Anfang an WOW spielen. Ich seh es ja selber, wenn ich mit meinem Twink mal ne Gruppe für irgendeine Instanz suche, ist das um einiges schwerer als früher. Deshalb begrüße ich die Änderungen in der Richtung. 

Wenn die Meldung wirklich stimmt, ist es nicht die erste Änderung in der Richtung und wird mit sicherheit auch nicht die letzte sein.


----------



## Fleischy 4 Fingers (19. Juni 2008)

Langsam regt mich das auch auf, für jeden mist muss unbedingt ne umfrage gestartet werden und dann auch noch so getan werden als ob man Interesse an anderen Meinungen hat dabei lässt man sich trotzdem nicht eines besseren belehren.
Wer mich für meinen Flame zu flamen will sag ich einfach mal freundlich: du musst meinen Beitrag ja nicht lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ob nun Reiten auf 30 oder 40 das ist mir relativ latte, ob ich nun 30 oder 20 Level mit 60% rumreite macht den kohl auch nicht fett

warum ist es billiger: weil es schwachsinnig wäre es immer noch 100g kosten zu lassen weil sich dann 90% der Spieler es sich auch erst nach Level 40 sich selbst finanzieren können.
und an alle die meinen sie hätten es sich verdient: 100g zu haben ist kein großer verdienst, ich hatte auf lvl 38 circa 320g davon 95% aus dem ah verdient und auf Level 60 um 1100, davon konnte ich mir bei normaler lvl Geschwindigkeit locker meine Mounts kaufen.

außerdem sind 35g auf lvl 30 das selbe wie 100g auf lvl 40


----------



## Aplizzier (19. Juni 2008)

Einerseits gut , aber andererseits auch kacke

gut: Twinks sind schneller , schneller untwegs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


schlecht: Ich z.B hab mich gefreut als ich endlich mit 40 aufreiten konnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Weil ich bei jedem Char von 30- 40 am längsten gebraucht habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonfire64 (19. Juni 2008)

zorakh55 schrieb:


> Ab Patch 2.4.3 soll es ja möglich sein ein Mount mit Stufe 30 für 35g zu erwerben. Was haltet ihr davon und warum?
> 
> 
> /discuss
> ...



Ich zitier mich mal selbst da ich keine Lust hab alles nochmal zu tippen, es sei nur eins ergänzend gesagt, heult nich, wie die kleinkinder, dat et nu diese "allykillah: will nach KARAAAZHAAAN bin Huntaaa"-Kiddies gibt, es gibt auch normale Menschen denen bei Ihrem 7. Char (aufgrund von Acc-Hack und falscher Server-Wahl) das Gelatsche dermasssen auf den Zwirn geht das Sie mit 30 Ihre Chars aufgeben und inne Ecke stellen weil Ihnen die Motivation einfach flöten geht...Ich mein auf Alli-Seite isses besser geworden durch den Flugpunkt im Rebellenlager, löst aber nich das darauf folgende Problem und zwar das man nach jeder Quest erstmal ne halbe Stunde latschen muss bis man die q abgeben kann (nich immer aber öfter). 

Ich hab natürlich "Ja es ist eine gute Neuerung" angeklickt und den Grund hab ich nochmal von mir selbst aus dem Thread von Patch 2.43 entnommen:

"Also leute ich denke das die idee von blizz mit dem mount überhaupt nich dumm is, weil ich wegen dem umstand dat ich auf nem rp-server war und et mir da nich gefallen hat ich neu anfange...Wisst ihr überhaupt noch wie teuer allein das Berufe skillen inklusive der Gang zum Klassenleherer is? Oo Und dat meine ich ohne einen Main auf dem jeweiligen Server zu haben, weil Dailies machen mit dem 70er um dem kleinen das reiten zu finanziern dat kann jeder! Denkt mal drüber nach bevor Ihr rumheult und mal ganz ehrlich ihr findets doch nur unfair das ihr so "blöd" wart und zu dem vorigen Zeitpunkt noch 90 g ca. bezahlt habt, gönnt es den Anfängern bzw. Neustartern, ihr heult alle rum Ihr wollt Tanks, Ihr wollt Heiler (nicht an die gerichtet die selbst einer sind oder einen zum Twink haben) nur überlegt doch mal das n Pala und n Hexer 4G50S bezahlen fürs Mount war euch nich bewusst nich? oO Lasst doch einfach 5e gerade sein und schmettert nich alles gleich nieder und wenns euch so bahnbrechend stört, dann hört auf mit WoW! Es zwingt Euch keiner et zu spielen und für uns Anfänger/Neustarter hört dann das Gemecker/die Missgunst auf...
Firma Dragonheart dankt -.-"


----------



## Aplizzier (19. Juni 2008)

@  Drago. Eigentlich haste recht^^


----------



## Seraphimx (19. Juni 2008)

Ganz stark dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jaq (19. Juni 2008)

Nice, dann kann ichs gleich nem Kumpel sponsoren, der ist lvl 25 und ist neu in WoW.

btw: ich habe mein Epic-Reitmount als PvP-ler mit lvl 70 gekauft!!! und zwar 2 Stunden vor dem fliegen lernen.


----------



## Kakarott85 (19. Juni 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> vielleicht gibts auch leute denen das erarbeiten und das damit in verbindung stehende glücksgefühl, zu wissen das man etwas schweres geschafft hat etwas bedeutet?


Das sind dann aber meistens genau die Leute die nicht flamen wie kagge sonne Änderungen sind weil sie sich das damals noch so "hart erarbeiten mussten"..
wobei mir eh jeder gegen den Strich geht der in nem Spiel davon spricht das er sich was erarbeiten musste, wenn ich arbeiten will geh ich in die Firma, aber log mich nicht in ein Spiel ein das dazu da ist Spaß zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jaimewolf (19. Juni 2008)

Unglaublich, wie man als Mensch so neidzerfressen sein kann.


----------



## Corrvyn (19. Juni 2008)

Rasgaar schrieb:


> Diejenigen die schon über 30 sind und schon reiten können, denen kanns ja eh wayne sein
> und all die die noch Twinks um die 30 sind werden froh darum sein.
> 
> btw; ich hasse Idioten die immer gleich bei jeder Neuerung die ihnen nicht passt mit WoW aufhören...




AMEN!!! Besonders bei letzterem Satz. Manchmal kommt mir vor nur geistesabwesende Super-Diven spielen WOW. "Oh jetz dürfen schon kleine Kellnerinnen Nagellack tragen ... ich mußte es mir erst hart erarbeiten ... indem ich einen reichen Mann heirate... Also wenn ich mich jetzt deswegen nicht umbring warum dann?!"

Vor allem das "vorher mußte man es sich hart erarbeiten" usw. kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Was ist denn hart daran von 30-40 zu leveln? Ist ja nicht so, dass man vorher bei irgendeiner Fraktion Ruf von Hasserfüllt auf Ehrfürchtig erarbeiten mußte um sein Mount zu bekommen. Schaltet doch bitte den total überflüssigen Neidknopf in eurem Hirn auf "off" oder dreht zumindest den Regler etwas zurück - es wird lächerlich.


Es kann doch wirklich jedem egal sein ob man mit 30 ein mount bekommt oder nicht, von mir aus schon mit 10. Die alte Welt ist zZ. sowieso nur noch dazu da seinen Char bis 60 zu leveln und wenn man mit twinks nun von 30-40 ein klein wenig schneller ist weil man reiten kann, dann soll es mir recht sein.


----------



## Haggelo (19. Juni 2008)

Finde es gut weil alle immer mit dem ewigem laufen jammern


----------



## Spineshank (19. Juni 2008)

JA LOL

hier regen sich einige leute über mount mit 30 auf... 

wie geil is das?

1. glaub ich kaum das das mount 60% hat
und
2. würd ichs gar net so unwahrscheinlich finden das das eingeführt wird da man es ja als eine art konter für die reisegestalt der übervorzugten dudus sehen kann. sry aber ihr bekommt einfach zu viel geschenkt. (kein imba whine aber lvl 68 flugform und dann noch instant und gratis is einfach nur ne frechheit in meinen augen.)


----------



## 7R0J4N3R (19. Juni 2008)

Spineshank schrieb:


> 2. würd ichs gar net so unwahrscheinlich finden das das eingeführt wird da man es ja als eine art konter für die reisegestalt der übervorzugten dudus sehen kann. sry aber ihr bekommt einfach zu viel geschenkt. (kein imba whine aber lvl 68 flugform und dann noch instant und gratis is einfach nur ne frechheit in meinen augen.)


ich hasse dudus auch!
aber ich mag druiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und überhaupt: wtf?! geisterwolf mit lvl 20 und 40% schnell? und pala und hexer free mounts mit lvl 40


----------



## Bloodflowers (19. Juni 2008)

> lol wieder nur neidische leute die denken: "meeeeeh ich hab so viele stunden meines lebens vergeudet um das mount zu kriegen un XY kriegts in den arsch geschoben.." tja euch hat keiner dazu gezwungen un ausserdem kann man mit lvl 70 andere sachen machen als positive patchnotes fuer twinks/WoWneuanfaenger zu flamen, schon mal dran gedacht das leute noch anfangen das spiel zu spielen un denen das zu gute kommt? pech gehabt leute geht in ne ecke weinen, ich freu mich nen ast ab fuer meinen twink tongue.gif



/sign

Wer das den Leuten nicht gönnt dem wünsch ich noch das ungernerfte Karazhan, Gruuls Lair, etc. am besten noch ohne Badge Items ^^



> JA LOL
> 
> hier regen sich einige leute über mount mit 30 auf...
> 
> ...



Wieso glaubst du nicht was Blizzard offiziell im Forum bekannt gibt ?


----------



## Spineshank (19. Juni 2008)

Ja stimmt. ganz vergessen. da is das mount für shamis ja eh unnütz mit ghostwolf 40%... 

aber ich hab ganze vergessen meine meinung dazu abzugeben:

Ja, ich finde es ist eine gute neuerung. 

Es gibt glaub ich spieler die denken wenn ein 40er aufm mount daher geritten kommt sagen: " oh mann noch 20 lvl..." aber lvl 30 is schnell geschafft das hält den spieler bei laune. Außerdem wird keiner beleidigt sein wenn sein twink schon auf lvl 30 reiten kann.

die leute die hier jetzt am meisten über das flamen, werden dann die sein die sich am meisten über diese neuerung freuen.


----------



## Nashan (19. Juni 2008)

Also ich sehe nichts schlechtes daran. Ich spiele WoW auch seit Beginn und weiß, wie schwer es früher war ein Mount zu bekommen. 

... trotzdem ist diese Neuerung ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung um nicht mit einem neuen Level 80 cap das twinken zu schwer und öde zu machen.


----------



## saat4ever (19. Juni 2008)

eigentlich ist es mir egal ob es das jetzt mit lvl 30 oder lv 40 gibt. und ob 35 gold oder 90 gold, wayne.

Man merkt einfach das Blizz die Konkurenz im Nacken sitzt, AoC, Lotro, WAR und wie sie alle heißen. Noch dazu kommt das es in Amerika und Europa immer weniger Neu Account Registrierungen gibt und immer mehr Leute ihren Account Kündigen, es immer mehr Privat Server gibt die auch einige Kunden kosten. Das einzige was Blizz hier noch raus reißt sind die Asiaten und Ozeanier, dort gibt es nach wie vor ein dickes + an neuen Spielern. 60% der WoW Spieler stammen mittlerweile schon aus Asien.

Deswegen muss Blizz einfach reagieren und so Sachen bringen wie diese. Schliesslich wollen sie die Leute an das Spiel binden und das geht am besten wenn man den Spielern Sachen ermöglicht oder leichter macht die sie vorher nicht oder schwer bekommen haben. Also wird das nicht die letzte Meldung zu so etwas gewesen sein, findet euch damit ab und jetzt ehrlich was ist den so schlimm daran ob man das Mount jetzt mit 30 oder 40 bekommt? Mir persönlich ist das egal auch wenn ich damals 90 Gold dafür bezahlt habe. Mir ist es auch egal wenn ich für ein Teil 30 mal Bt gehen musste um es zu bekommen und ein anderer ein gleich gutes für Marken bekommt. Na und? Ich verstehe einfach nicht warum man sich wegen so etwas aufregen kann.


----------



## SulTaNkx (19. Juni 2008)

moin, 
seht das mal so das ist eh nur gut für leute die twinken, weil  leute die mit wow anfangen meisst nicht 35g bis lvl 30haben.

und ganz ehrlich wer schon 1-2 lvl 70 chars hat der hat einfach kein bock nochmal solange rumzurennen ,mir gehts so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und seid doch froh wenn endlich wieder mehr leute nen char hochzoggen dann gibts vieleleicht auch mal wieder paar tanks und healer^^ 

machts gut MfG


----------



## Reollyn (19. Juni 2008)

Finde die Idee echt super..nur es ist zu billig..naja jeder seines 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und das geile ist, ich habe gerade vor 10 Minuten mein LVL 40 Mount fuer ca. 100 G gekauft   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thunderwolf (19. Juni 2008)

Ich finde diese Neuerung gut weil es doch auf eine art und weise ein anreitz ist sich einen neuen char zu erstellen zum beispiel eine Klasse mit der man scon lange gehadert hat weil man sie nicht spielen kann ,konnte wie auch immer.


----------



## Crash_hunter (19. Juni 2008)

na ja ob ich nu 10 daylis mache für meinen twink oder 4 wayne...fände es aber cool wenn das 40% mounts wären mit neuen styls!! das wäre geil...   und die vllt schon auf lvl 20 bkommen oder so....


----------



## the Huntress (19. Juni 2008)

Geniale Änderung! Endlich muss man nicht mehr ewig zu Fuß unterwegs sein, eine gute Hilfe beim leveln neuer Twinks. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der Preis passt auch, denn beachtet mal wieviel Geld man in dem Level durch Quests/Grinden/Berufe man bekommt!

An die Hasser :
Warum so neidisch? Ihr könnt stolz sein das ihr euer Mount noch müselig mit 40 bekommen habt. Was wäre jetzt ein großer unterschied zur Gegenwart wenn ihr euer Mount ab 30 hättet? Wirklich amüsant wenn rumgeheult wird ala 
,,Omg ich will mein altes WoW...!" World of Warcraft ist ein MMOrpg und ist dadurch ständig im Wandel. Akzeptiert das oder lasst die Finger von MMOGs.


----------



## Redtim (19. Juni 2008)

ich finds zwar super aber: hab erst vor 3tagen mit meinem krieger 40erreicht und das gekauft... bin da gerade etwas sauer... aber dafür kann sich mein priester freuen, is 32 und brauch dringent ein mount^^


----------



## KiLLa239 (19. Juni 2008)

Ich finde es super, ich hasse es wenn man Stunden braucht um von A nach B zu kommen


----------



## Thewizard76 (19. Juni 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> vielleicht gibts auch leute denen das erarbeiten und das damit in verbindung stehende glücksgefühl, zu wissen das man etwas schweres geschafft hat etwas bedeutet?



Es ist nur ein Spiel. Warum vergessen das so viele.
Wenn ich das immer lese etwas echt schwieriges geschafft zu haben.
Ein Kind auf die Welt bringen ist schwer und es groß zu ziehen.
Und echt schwierig haben es allein Erziehende Mütter.
Nein ich bin ein Mann und keine Frau aber Leute echt mal.

Es ist nur ein Spiel


----------



## Marram (19. Juni 2008)

the schrieb:


> An die Hasser :
> Warum so neidisch? Ihr könnt stolz sein das ihr euer Mount noch müselig mit 40 bekommen habt. Was wäre jetzt ein großer unterschied zur Gegenwart wenn ihr euer Mount ab 30 hättet? Wirklich amüsant wenn rumgeheult wird ala
> ,,Omg ich will mein altes WoW...!" World of Warcraft ist ein MMOrpg und ist dadurch ständig im Wandel. Akzeptiert das oder lasst die Finger von MMOGs.



Ich muss leider etwas weiter ausholen...

Mein persönliches Problem mit den Änderungen hat nichts mit Neid zu tun (wobei ich zugeben muss, dass mir bei der Aussage von B.CA$H die Galle hochgekommen ist)... Mein Problem ist, dass alles immer mehr wie ein Kindergarten wird... Erst werden alle möglichen Quests immer leichter (bei manchen seh ich es, wenn auch leicht widerwillig, ein: Ich kann verstehen, wenn man nicht immer 5er-Gruppen zusammentrommeln will, um eine Quest machen zu können, wobei ich da vermute, dass da speziell die Leute drüber jammern, die es nciht schaffen, Freunde zu finden... Aber gut, das ist auch so nicht immer leicht, also seh ich das ein... Warum aber so "besondere" Bosse wie König Mokk nun statt 51-Elite nur noch 42-Non-Elite sind (die Quest aber immer noch erst ab 45 annehmbar ist), der Sinn verschliesst sich mir... Warum man bspw. im versunkenen Tempel heute die Statuen per trial-and-error durchgehen kann, wo man früher ein "Rätsel" lösen musste, um am Leben zu bleiben, ebenso... Rätselquests, wo früher Reime gedeutet werden mussten, werden heute durch ein dickes gelbes Fragezeichen auf der Karte gelöst und nicht mehr durch ein kleines bisschen nachdenken... Es gibt immer mehr Leute, die einen Dinge fragen, die explizit im Questtext geschrieben stehen... 

Und warum?

Weil ein eh schon sehr simpel gehaltenes Spiel zu einem Ich-muss-schnellstmöglich-70-werden-Run verkommen (?) ist... Natürlich durch die Massnahmen von Blizz stark gefördert (alles wird immer einfacher (was wirklich dahin geht, dass jegliche Herausforderung verloren ist), mehr EP und nun Reittiere ab 30)...

Und warum das?

Um die Leute bei der Stange zu halten? Oder vielleicht, damit noch schnell möglichst viele Leute BC kaufen und in der Folge zum Erscheinungstermin von WotLK  mehr Leute das neue Add-on kaufen bzw. das Interesse im Marktsegment optimiert ist, was Aktienkurse in die Höhe schiessen lässt (ich vermute mal, dass Blizzard börsennotiert ist)?

Solche Praktiken werden für gewöhnlich vorgenommen, wenn man mit einem Produkt noch schnell den maximalen Ertrag fahren will, bevor man es einstellt... Quasi eine Art Burn-out... Damit sagt Blizz eigentlich nichts weiter, als dass WoW (das Basisprodukt) nicht mehr Star, sondern Cash-Cow des Unternehmens ist und langsam Richtung Poor-Dog schwenkt... Kein Idealismus, keine Sentimentalität, nur simple Marktwirtschaft... Nur schätze ich, dass unter solchen Verramschmethoden (eben ein einfaches Spiel völlig ohne Aufwand (von Energie ebenso wie von Verstand) spielbar zu machen) auch die Erweiterung leiden, denn wenn die Wurzel krankt, leidet auch die Frucht...

Heisst: Früher war es reizvoll, alles kennenzulernen und jedes neue Gebiet erzählte eine eigene Geschichte... Heute ist die ganze Mentalität dahingehend, dass jeder weiss, dass er 70 werden muss, aber keiner weiss, warum... 60 bedeutete schon früher nciht, dass die Leute immer wussten, was sie taten, aber heute frage ich mich bei vielen 70ern, ob sie nicht alle paar Sekunden vor nen Baum rennen würden, wenn man sie nicht in eine andere Richtung schubst oder wenn das nicht klappt, den Baum verpflanzt... Ist natürlich nur ein subjektiver Eindruck, aber auch ein solche kommt nicht aus heiterem Himmel...


----------



## the Huntress (19. Juni 2008)

Über diese Änderung sollten sich auch angehende Krieger, Hexenmeister, Magier und Priester (hoffe ich habe nichts vergessen) freuen denn die haben nichts (Blinken von Magier zählt nun wirklich nicht dafür) das deren Bewegungsgeschwindigkeit im Freien erhöht. Als ich meine Kriegerin hochlevelte war ich schon immer neidisch auf die Druiden die in ihrer Reisegestalt an mir vorbeirasten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marram (19. Juni 2008)

the schrieb:


> Über diese Änderung sollten sich auch angehende Krieger, Hexenmeister, Magier und Priester (hoffe ich habe nichts vergessen) freuen denn die haben nichts (Blinken von Magier zählt nun wirklich nicht dafür) das deren Bewegungsgeschwindigkeit im Freien erhöht. Als ich meine Kriegerin hochlevelte war ich schon immer neidisch auf die Druiden die in ihrer Reisegestalt an mir vorbeirasten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oki, Gegenargument: Welchen Sinn hat jetzt die Klassenfertigkeit noch? Und sollten Flugtiere bald alle ab 60 sein?^^


----------



## the Huntress (19. Juni 2008)

Marram schrieb:


> Oki, Gegenargument: Welchen Sinn hat jetzt die Klassenfertigkeit noch? Und sollten Flugtiere bald alle ab 60 sein?^^




Reisegestalt ist beim Druiden wie gesagt zum REISEN da. Klar ist der Aspekt des Geparden des Hunters (als Beispiel) auch nicht nur für lange Strecken von A nach B zu gebrauchen. Also was hast du dagegen wenn ich sowas nunmal anmerke? Tatsache ist das solche Klassen beim Questen schneller voran kommen als der Rest, von der Bewegungsgeschwindigkeit her!

Flugtiere werden nie ab 60 sein. Punkt. Alleine schon wegen dem Preis das wird man nie mit 60 in einigermaßen kurzer Zeit zusammenfarmen können.


----------



## Orgrimas (19. Juni 2008)

also ich warte lieber bis stufe 40... hab bisher noch keinen char auf 40 bringen können... aktuell is mein main auf 36^^
aber ich freu mich schon, endlich mein mount mit 40 zu bekommen... das is so ne grenze... die kennt man...
find die idee nich so prickelnd, schon am 30 ein mount bekommen zu können...


----------



## Dagonzo (19. Juni 2008)

Also ich habe das mal als gut befunden. Schliesslich ist das teilweise doch schon sehr nervig, wenn man einen neuen Char hochzieht, der noch kein Epic(flug)mount hat. Der Preis geht eigentlich auch in Ordnung, so haben es Neueinsteiger nicht allzu leicht. 35 Gold ist für einen absoluten Neuling in WoW nicht ganz so einfach.
Tja und diejenigen die schreiben, das es eine schlechte Neuerung ist, sind sowieso immer wieder die selben, wenn irgendwo was generft wird^^


----------



## handyfeuerinecke (19. Juni 2008)

hm^^ kostet alles jetzt noch mehr gold -.-
palas/hexer müssen dann noch mehr gold aus 70 bezahlen um ihr mount und alls drum herum zu bekommen wenn sie ihr beschwörungsmount genomme habe 

für twinks n1
für andre naja 30-40 geht ja schnell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Achillesdm (19. Juni 2008)

the schrieb:


> Reisegestalt ist beim Druiden wie gesagt zum REISEN da. Klar ist der Aspekt des Geparden des Hunters (als Beispiel) auch nicht nur für lange Strecken von A nach B zu gebrauchen. Also was hast du dagegen wenn ich sowas nunmal anmerke? Tatsache ist das solche Klassen beim Questen schneller voran kommen als der Rest, von der Bewegungsgeschwindigkeit her!
> 
> Flugtiere werden nie ab 60 sein. Punkt. Alleine schon wegen dem Preis das wird man nie mit 60 in einigermaßen kurzer Zeit zusammenfarmen können.



Naja die Reisegestalt ist genauso wie der Aspekt des Geparden eigentlich nur brauchbar wenn man lange Strecken auf den Wegen zurücklegen wollte. Mitten in der Pampa hat man den Aspekt kaum genutzt das war als kleiner Jäger meist doch etwas zu riskant. Mit dem Mount ab lvl 30 ist sowohl die Reisegestalt als auch der Aspekt witzlos geworden.


----------



## Tr0ll3 (19. Juni 2008)

Ich war lvl 44 als ich mit WoW aufgehört habe und das Mount habe ich nur mit schwerer Hilfe bekommen...
Aber jetzt wo ich diese Änderung sehe, reizt es mich schon WoW wieder anzufangen und meinen Jäger von 25 auf 30 zu leveln und mir ein Mount zu kaufen!


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (19. Juni 2008)

B.CA$H schrieb:


> So ein Mist -.-
> Also ich hoffe das diese Patchliste gefaked ist!!!!
> Wir haben unsere Mounts schwer erarbeitet!!!!
> und jezte dürfen die mit 30 reiten,so ein Mist....
> ...



Och Du bist ja niedlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Mounts mit 40 so hart erarbeitet. Sorry aber die 90g sind für jeden der nicht ganz planlos spielt Peanuts.



BTT: Ich finds klasse das ich meinen kleinen die Mounts jetzt schon ab 30 kaufen kann, geht einiges schneller. Nur eine Frage stellt sich mir da: Werden die 40er Mounts runtergesetzt oder gibt es neue 30er Mounts ? ^^

lg Ruffy


----------



## Ólórin7 (19. Juni 2008)

Ich finde es ist ne gute neuerung, da man so früher schneller wird. Gerade in Strangel ist das sehr sinnvoll


----------



## Gilriad (19. Juni 2008)

Hm ochja... warum nicht. 
Grade mit Stufe 30 gehts ja ins Schlingendorntal und da ist das ewige Gelaufe schon nervig. 
Spiele jetzt seit über 3 Jahren, habe mir also mit zahlreichen Twinks schon ab Stufe 40 das Mount geholt. Bin jetzt auch nicht verärgert weil andere jetzt eher das Mount bekommen. 
Veränderungen "frischen" auf *g*.


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (19. Juni 2008)

Gilriad schrieb:


> Hm ochja... warum nicht.
> Grade mit Stufe 30 gehts ja ins Schlingendorntal und da ist das ewige Gelaufe schon nervig.
> Spiele jetzt seit über 3 Jahren, habe mir also mit zahlreichen Twinks schon ab Stufe 40 das Mount geholt. Bin jetzt auch nicht verärgert weil andere jetzt eher das Mount bekommen.
> Veränderungen "frischen" auf *g*.




Super Einstellung !! Daumen Hoch !


----------



## hunter2701 (19. Juni 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> wer dadurch nicht mit wow aufhört, wird es spätestens mit wotlk tun, glaubt mir.



ja dann mal tschüss, gehst du dann bitte auch ins AoC-forum und nervst hier nicht weiter rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Newmerlin (19. Juni 2008)

B.CA$H schrieb:


> So ein Mist -.-
> Also ich hoffe das diese Patchliste gefaked ist!!!!
> Wir haben unsere Mounts schwer erarbeitet!!!!
> und jezte dürfen die mit 30 reiten,so ein Mist....
> ...




lol ja vieleicht das erste Mount und noch nicht mal dafür mußte man sich anstrengen um es mit 40ig zu haben.... man hatte loger 80-100G mit 40ig (wenn man kein Ah gänger war)

Ich finde es schon oky weil es doch einige orte gibt wo man echt lange laufen muß wenn ich schon an den Dschungel und dann Ödland denke. Gerade Ödland als Horde hat man ja ein richtig langen weg dort hin und das gebiet liegt in den 36-40lvl.

Erst heulen alle gibt uns das monut schon früher jetzt wird es gemacht und jetzt gibt es trosdem heulerei...


----------



## Rolandos (19. Juni 2008)

Bin eher dafür das Reit/Flugtiere völlig abgeschafft werden. Dieses nervtötende Reiten/Reisen durch immer die selben Landschaften ging mir fürchterlich auf den Keks. Ganz abgesehen von den Zeitverlusten, ist man dann bis zu 10, oder länger, Minuten unterwegs, was bei Questen die hin und her reisen erfordern, saublöde ist. 
Da sollten besser andere Reisemöglichkeiten eingefüht werden.  Eine Rune für Reisen, z.b. wie der Ruhestein,   wo man über die Karte anklicken kann wo man hin will währe ideal. Natürlich muss man den Ort vorher schon einmal besucht haben. Einmal durch die Farbkleckslandschaft zu laufen, ist völlig ausreichend.


----------



## D4rk-x (19. Juni 2008)

Noch ein Zeichen mehr das Blizzard nur noch blind in Richtung Casual Gaming geht. Alles was irgend wie in irgend einer Form Anspruch hatte wird weggepatcht und für jeden Hans und Franz so gestaltet das er ohne viel Aufwand alles erreichen kann. 
Der ehemalige Fokus von WoW wird total verschoben und das Spielgefühl wird total abgeändert werden. Früher konnte man wenigstens mit Leistung was erreichen heute ist man ein "Freak" wenn man 3-mal die Woche für 3-4 h raiden geht. Ich mag das neue WoW nicht und ertappe mich dabei immer mehr und mehr SWG zu spielen. Freu mich auf Warhammer aber behalte dennoch WotLK im Auge, sollte der Trend weiter so bestehen bleiben und Spieler bestrafft die mehr "Leistung und Zeit" in das Spiel stecken als andere dazu die belohnt die eben keine Zeit haben zu spielen und nichts leisten so  ist es für mich ganz klar das ich WoW den rücken kehre und ich bin da bestimmt nicht der einzige.

Sicher für Spieler die neu Anfang und für Twinks ist es super aber nötig? War es für uns Nötig? Nö nur ist das wieder einer der eingriffe die alles wieder leichter machen, langsam wird es echt traurig.... Und verschont mich bitte mit flame post ist nur meine Meinung ich weiss das es viele anders sehen aber für mich ist das kein WoW mehr. Es mutiert alles zum Animietrten 3d Chat und der Fokus, auf dem das Spiel lag -----> DAS RAIDEN< -----, wird immer mehr aus dem Spiel genommen und kaputt gemacht-. Ja ich weiß Familienvater und Mütter viel am Arbeiten und kann net raiden. 

Sorry das fällt aber unter PP und das Spiel wurde auch nicht für solche Menschen Designt. Blizzard bauts aber genau für solche Menschen nun um und Kickt damit die Spieler raus die eben zur anderen Fraktion gehören anstatt den Mittelweg zu gehen um beide Seiten glücklich zu machen.... Anstatt neuen Content für Casuals zu bringen nerven die den Raidcontent und patchen alles Kaputt bis wir keinen bock mehr auf den scheiß haben. Und nein zu sagen man hat keine Zeit zum raiden um das Raiden zu nerven und Raiditems zugänglich zu machen Prequest fallen zu lassen und und und ist keien rechtfertigung in meinen Augen. Wenn ich keine Zeit habe, zu Rock am Ring zu fahren weil ich Arbeiten muss kommen die Bands ja auch net zu mir ins Wohnzimmer und geben mir nen privat Gig^^ 
.
Naja wie dem auch sei GZ an alle die nun mit 30 ihr Mount in den ***** gedrückt bekommen =)    Sicher meine Twinks werden es nun auch mit 30 bekommen aber es ist ein absolut unnötiger einschnitt.  Jeder wird doch die Zeit haben 100 G zu farmen oder net? Muss ja net innerhalb von 10 min sein. ich mein was macht denn sonnst? Chatten?!?!


----------



## Captain_Chaos (19. Juni 2008)

Ich finde die Idee gar nicht mal so schlecht. Das ganze sollte nur etwas teurer sein. 

Allerdings stelle ich mir die Frage ob das jetzt generell das 60% Mount ist, das man bisher noch mit Level 40 kriegen kann, oder ob es so wie z.b. bei der Reisegestalt der Dudus mit 40% dahertuckert. Wäre aber auch ein bisschen blöd, wenn man sich mit 30 erst das 40% holt und dann 10 Level später schon wieder das 60%. Egal. Ich lasse mich überraschen.

Übrigens: Von schwer erarbeiten kann ja schonmal gar nicht die Rede sein. Mit 2 Sammelberufen, und wenn man alle grünen Items in AH stellt, hat man das Geld verdammt schnell in der Tasche.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taschendieb (19. Juni 2008)

Meiner Meinung nach, war es absehbar. Man möchte damit sicherlich erreichen, dass auch neue Spieler relativ schnell in den neuen Contentgenuß kommen. Schritt eins war das schnellere Leveln und nun halt die Mounts der Stufe 40 bereits ab Stufe 30.
Für mich presönlich kein großer Grund sich darüber aufzuregen. Und der Preis... Na ja, sicherlich etwas zu viel gesenkt, aber irgendwie auch dem Level angepasst. Ich hatte mit 40 nicht mal das entsprechende Gold zusammen und hab es mir von nem Kumpel geliehen.


----------



## clarence_666 (19. Juni 2008)

Captain_Chaos schrieb:


> Ich finde die Idee gar nicht mal so schlecht. Das ganze sollte nur etwas teurer sein.
> 
> Allerdings stelle ich mir die Frage ob das jetzt generell das 60% Mount ist, das man bisher noch mit Level 40 kriegen kann, oder ob es so wie z.b. bei der Reisegestalt der Dudus mit 40% dahertuckert. Wäre aber auch ein bisschen blöd, wenn man sich mit 30 erst das 40% holt und dann 10 Level später schon wieder das 60%. Egal. Ich lasse mich überraschen.
> 
> ...


mal davon abgesehen das die idee wirklich gut ist finde, ich wird es mit lvl 30 die Mounts von lvl 40 geben weil ja in den Patchnotes bei WL und Pala steht das sie ihre Viecher jetz mit lvl 30 beschwören können. Und mit dem gold naja auf lvl 30 hat man seine 50 g schon beisamen aber eben net 100g denk ich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bernhard_Österreich (19. Juni 2008)

Hm ich habe jetzt mal "Mir egal" angeklickt. Aus folgenden Gründen:
Ich habe bis jetzt noch keinen 70er nur einen 60er und ich war total stolz als ich auf lvl 40 mein Mount bekommen hab (wobei ich auf mein Epic Mount noch viel stolzer bin^^).

Ich frage mich ob dieses Gefühl auch bleibt wenn man das Mount so leicht bekommen kann.

Andereseits finde ich die Neuerung auch ziemlich gut. Ich hab jetzt eine größere Motivation meinen Twink auf lvl 30 zu leveln und auch auf neuen Realms zu spielen.

Ich würde jedenfalls nie neidisch sein oder rumheulen nur weil manche ihre Mounts "leichter" bekommen, denn egal welche Sachen erleichtert werden, irgendwann betrifft es einen auch selbst. (Wobei ich wie man an meinen Chas erkennen kann eher zu den Leuten zähle die weniger spielen aber ich denke nicht, dass ich anders denken würde wenn ich schon 5 70er hätte!)

PS: (Oh bemerke gerade, dass ich unter dem Namen meines Bruders geschrieben habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , hab vergessen um zu loggen)


----------



## HGVermillion (19. Juni 2008)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Bin eher dafür das Reit/Flugtiere völlig abgeschafft werden. Dieses nervtötende Reiten/Reisen durch immer die selben Landschaften ging mir fürchterlich auf den Keks. Ganz abgesehen von den Zeitverlusten, ist man dann bis zu 10, oder länger, Minuten unterwegs, was bei Questen die hin und her reisen erfordern, saublöde ist.
> Da sollten besser andere Reisemöglichkeiten eingefüht werden.  Eine Rune für Reisen, z.b. wie der Ruhestein,   wo man über die Karte anklicken kann wo man hin will währe ideal. Natürlich muss man den Ort vorher schon einmal besucht haben. Einmal durch die Farbkleckslandschaft zu laufen, ist völlig ausreichend.



spätestens dann würde sogar ich aufhören.


----------



## Domiel (19. Juni 2008)

super! warum auch nicht! level abhängiges reiten is eh ein bischen komisch..


----------



## Alzaar (19. Juni 2008)

Rasgaar schrieb:


> ...
> 
> btw; ich hasse Idioten die immer gleich bei jeder Neuerung die ihnen nicht passt mit WoW aufhören...


Ich finds gut, dann sind sie weg ^^

@Fred: Gute Sache das. Ob ich mal mehr bezahlt habe und länger warten musste ist doch total egal. 
Das zu-Fuß-Rumgehampel bringt keinem was außer Spaß-Verlust. Also Daumen hoch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ^^ 
Hätte auch schon ab Lvl 20 sein können finde ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## clarence_666 (19. Juni 2008)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Bin eher dafür das Reit/Flugtiere völlig abgeschafft werden. Dieses nervtötende Reiten/Reisen durch immer die selben Landschaften ging mir fürchterlich auf den Keks. Ganz abgesehen von den Zeitverlusten, ist man dann bis zu 10, oder länger, Minuten unterwegs, was bei Questen die hin und her reisen erfordern, saublöde ist.
> Da sollten besser andere Reisemöglichkeiten eingefüht werden.  Eine Rune für Reisen, z.b. wie der Ruhestein,   wo man über die Karte anklicken kann wo man hin will währe ideal. Natürlich muss man den Ort vorher schon einmal besucht haben. Einmal durch die Farbkleckslandschaft zu laufen, ist völlig ausreichend.


auf deutsch so wie bei Diablo 2 mit so ne art wegpunkt da ich Diablo echt richtig lang gespielt hab finde ich die möglichkeit mit dem Reiten wesentlich besser als mit wegpunkten. Und wenn man keine lust hat zu reiten kann man immer noch fliegen oder mit dem Flugmeister diese Pause kann man dann für kochen von kaffee eine rauchen oder sonst was nutzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GrabBuddler (19. Juni 2008)

Ich finds garnicht gut. hab  zwar auch paar 25-35er Twinks aber wenn man anfängt nen 30er mount einzuführen, dann schreien sie bald nach nen 20er mount und irgendwann rennt ma mit lvl 10 mounts rum...
Soll ja doch ne gewisse belohnung sein, das man schon lvl 40 geworden ist würd ich ma sagen


----------



## Alzaar (19. Juni 2008)

D4rk-x schrieb:


> ... Ja ich weiß Familienvater und Mütter viel am Arbeiten und kann net raiden.
> 
> Sorry das fällt aber unter PP und das Spiel wurde auch nicht für solche Menschen Designt.
> ...



Familie und Arbeit sind für Dich also persönliches Pech ? Großartig, echt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Ironie aus*


----------



## Alzaar (19. Juni 2008)

*sry doppelpost*


----------



## theduke666 (19. Juni 2008)

25 Threads in der Stunde, nur für Patchnotes von einem

*TEST*realm???



D4rk-x schrieb:


> Es mutiert alles zum Animietrten 3d Chat


Ich teile deine Meinung zwar nicht,
aber geile Umschreibung.


----------



## Céraa (19. Juni 2008)

es ist mir eig relativ egal, und wo auch immer du diese info her hast...naja...
aber werden wir ja sehen, kommt sicher auch bald - also der patch. und ich sehs kommen, das ist dann so ein tolles mount, das zum benutzen wieder 3 sek brauch *kotz* und dann erhöht das sicher das bewegungstempo um 30% oder so.
mir is es eig relativ egal, ich meine, die 10 lvl machen auch keinen unterschied. die schafft man locker in einer woche (also causal gamer, der nich soviel zeit hat, um zu zocken, sonst schafft man die auch an 1 tag), also...naja, mir is es wayne^^

mfg
céraa


----------



## Isalia (19. Juni 2008)

Eine sehr gute Neuerung...ok einige mögen nun meckern, daß sie schließlich auch mit lvl40 erst kaufen durften und dann auch noch teurer...aber wenn man noch einen Twink hochspielen will, dann kann man die Orte viel schneller erreichen und spart ein wenig Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SeRuM (19. Juni 2008)

dann aber auch reise gestalt lvl 20 und geisterwolf lvl 10 xD


----------



## Marram (19. Juni 2008)

the schrieb:


> Reisegestalt ist beim Druiden wie gesagt zum REISEN da. Klar ist der Aspekt des Geparden des Hunters (als Beispiel) auch nicht nur für lange Strecken von A nach B zu gebrauchen. Also was hast du dagegen wenn ich sowas nunmal anmerke? Tatsache ist das solche Klassen beim Questen schneller voran kommen als der Rest, von der Bewegungsgeschwindigkeit her!



Ich hab absolut nichts dagegen, wenn du sowas anmerkst, aber es ist je nunmal der Sinn der Reisegestalt, dass sie einen Vorteil gegenüber anderen Klassen darstellt, ebenso wie die ersten Reittiere für Nüsse für Pala und Hexer einen Vorteil darstellen... Jede Klasse hat ihre Vorteile und Nachteile... Aber, was ist für dich der Unterschied zwischen Reisen per Reisegestalt und Reisen (oder nennst du das dann anders?) mit dem Mount? Mal abgesehen von Geschwindigkeit und Casttime... Nicht missverstehen bitte! Ich hab nichts dagegen, wenn andere Klassen keine Geschwindigkeitsvorteile gegenüber dem Druiden haben... Nur, welchen Sinn hat so eine Reisegestalt ab 30, wenn man eh viel schneller mit dem Mount unterwegs sein kann?




the schrieb:


> Flugtiere werden nie ab 60 sein. Punkt. Alleine schon wegen dem Preis das wird man nie mit 60 in einigermaßen kurzer Zeit zusammenfarmen können.



Aha? Das WEISST du also, ja? 100g kann man auch mit 30 nicht mal eben zusammenfarmen, daher wurde der Preis auf 35g gesenkt... Fällt dir ein Schema auf?


----------



## Marram (19. Juni 2008)

Achillesdm schrieb:


> Naja die Reisegestalt ist genauso wie der Aspekt des Geparden eigentlich nur brauchbar wenn man lange Strecken auf den Wegen zurücklegen wollte. Mitten in der Pampa hat man den Aspekt kaum genutzt das war als kleiner Jäger meist doch etwas zu riskant. Mit dem Mount ab lvl 30 ist sowohl die Reisegestalt als auch der Aspekt witzlos geworden.



Nu ja, immerhin gibt es den Aspekt schon ab 20 und man kann ihn innerhalb von Gebäuden nutzen^^


----------



## Rolandos (19. Juni 2008)

clarence_666 schrieb:


> auf deutsch so wie bei Diablo 2 mit so ne art wegpunkt da ich Diablo echt richtig lang gespielt hab finde ich die möglichkeit mit dem Reiten wesentlich besser als mit wegpunkten. Und wenn man keine lust hat zu reiten kann man immer noch fliegen oder mit dem Flugmeister diese Pause kann man dann für kochen von kaffee eine rauchen oder sonst was nehmen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Diablo habe ich auch gespielt, und die Waypoints fand ich super, brauchte man sich nicht ständig durch alle Bilder schnetzeln. Ist jetzt mit dem Fliegen ja genauso, überfliegt man die Vorposten und stürtzt sich dann gleich auf das Zentrum wo zugeschlagen werden soll. Wo ist da der Unterschied zwischen einer Rune die einen genau dort hin portet oder man hinfliegen muss. Mit der Rune geht es nur um einiges schneller. Und eine Pause kann man auch machen. lässt man den Char einfach in der Kneipe stehen um dann los zu telen.


----------



## BigBear (19. Juni 2008)

also ich find das gut! weis jemand wann der Patch rauskommt? ich bin meinem twink nämlich grad 26, wenn er bald kommt warte ich nämlich noch ein wenig und level meinen 66 Hunter in der zeit auf 70!
danke im vorraus

Gruß euer BigBear


----------



## theduke666 (19. Juni 2008)

BigBear schrieb:


> also ich find das gut! weis jemand wann der Patch rauskommt?


Ich tippe mal.... Nie?


----------



## ShaPhan (19. Juni 2008)

Hab mal für "eine gute Neuergung" abgestimmt.

Grund:
1.)Mir war der Weg zum Mount ( noch auf die alte Tour, mit mehr XP ) viel zu lang.
    Schlingendorntal war ne Katastrophe.

2.)Endlich hören diese ewigen neidischen nörgler mit WoW auf.
    Leider wird Ihnen nicht auch gleich das recht entzogen, beim kündigen eines WoW Accounts, im WoW Forum zu posten.

->Shap


----------



## Kindgenius (19. Juni 2008)

Ich bin ganz eindeutig dafür, dann geht erstens Twinken leichter und Neueinsteiger müssen nicht wieder 10 Level ups machen. Ist ja ganz klar im Vorteil eigentlich, nur wegem Geld könnte es Probleme geben. Aber wozu gibs Gilden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D4rk-x (19. Juni 2008)

Alzaar schrieb:


> Familie und Arbeit sind für Dich also persönliches Pech ? Großartig, echt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hmm wenn du aufgrund solcher umstände nicht das spiel spielen kannst? Ja. Oder sind das für dich "unglückliche umstände?" Ich hab nicht gesagt das man Pech hat das man Familienvater bzw. Mutter ist oder man Pech hat das man Arbeit hat. Meinte damit, dass wenn man aufgrund dessen nicht spielen kann dann ist es PP.  Und das ist wohl mal ein unterschied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn man das falsch versteht dann ---> sorry. 
Wenn ich Familienvater wäre und vielleicht auch irgendwann mal sein werde suche ich mir auch kein Hobby was Zeitintensive ist sondern eins was man mit Familie vereinbaren kann. Wenn ich es nicht tun würde läuft da was bei der Einstellung was falsch und nicht beim Spiel! BTW kenne ich genug Familienväter und Mütter die 1-2 mal die Woche raiden für 3 h. Finde das sogar sehr stark das der Partner das Respektiert und ihm da den Freiraum gewährt. Jedoch deswegen ein Spiel komplett umzustellen von Herstellerseite aus und den alten Spielsinn in einen neuen umzuwandeln? Nicht mein Ding… 

 Noch mal ---> Familie und Arbeit 4tw =)


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (19. Juni 2008)

Marram schrieb:


> Nur, welchen Sinn hat so eine Reisegestalt ab 30, wenn man eh viel schneller mit dem Mount unterwegs sein kann?


Den Sinn wirst Du sehen wenn Du vom Mob vom Mount geholt wirst, in Reisegestalt shiftest und trotzdem entkommst. Oder wenn Du von Supremus verfolgt wirst und schnell shiften kannst und das zu 100% überlebst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


lg Ruffy


----------



## Kolamar (19. Juni 2008)

Wie schnell sind denn diese Mounts?


----------



## Djendra (19. Juni 2008)

Ich find die Idee nicht so gut.

Weil sich die Mounts wirklich nur die holen können, die einen Twink haben, aber die die neu angefangen haben, einfach noch nicht das G dafür haben, das würde sich meines Erachtens auch im BG bemerkbar machen.


----------



## HobbyTwinker (19. Juni 2008)

finde es gut, allerdings werden dadurch der geisterwolf und die reisegestalt deutlich abgeschschwächt bzw. nutzlos. somit entfällt ein alleinstellungsmerkmal bestimmter rassen...


----------



## Mumble (19. Juni 2008)

Ach Mensch Kinnas... ihr könnt euch auch über alles aufregen, wa?!?

1. Es ist nur ein Spiel!

2. An den Cash-Cow-Spezi: Siehst du generell richtig.
   Natürlich wird die Kuh gemolken, bis sie keine Milch mehr gibt. 
   Blizz ist ein Unternehmen, kein Wohltätigkeitsverein... 
   Aber ein Add-On wertet das ganze wieder auf bzw. verschiebt den Produktlebenszyklus. 
   Und was sollen die gerne sogenannten "Noobs" mit zwei Add-Ons, die sie erst nach zig Monaten 
   gebrauchen können, nur weil das lvln von 1-60-70-80 "ewig" dauert und eh keiner mehr die alte Welt wirklich spielt. 

3. Warum teurer machen?!? Die Leute, die schon länger spielen, können sich die Dinger so oder so leisten.  
    Ein Anfänger hat auf lvl30 bestimmt keine 50g+... 
    Und auch diesen Leuten muss es doch möglich sein, den ersten Char mit "Freude" spielen zu können...
    --> bzw. Anschluß an die "langjährigen" Zocker zu bekommen

4. Freut euch doch, wenn euer nächster Twink noch etwas schneller voran kommt...
    Oder wollt ihr mir ernsthaft verklickern, dass ihr diese mit voller Story und allen Instanzen der alten Welt spielen wollt?!?
    Ich hab gerade mit meienm letzten Char aus sentimentalen Gründen alle Qs in den westl. und östl. Pestländern gemacht 
    und auch Ruf bei der Argentumdämmerung gefarmt, aber wer macht das bitte heute noch?!? 

5. Wenn ihr von lvl30-40 völlig genervt im Schlingendorntal und Ödland, etc. questet, klopft ihr euch danach auf die Schulter 
    und sagt: "toll gemacht, bin ich schön alles zu Fuß abgelaufen, so soll das sein, denn so war's schon immer!?!"
    Tut mir leid, aber dieses ewige gelaufe ist echte Zeitverschwendung, gehört zwar dazu, muss doch aber nicht sein... 

6. Das Argument mit dem Hinterherschmeißen von irgendwelchen Equip oder sonstigem zählt für mich überhaupt nich.
    Für Neulinge und Casual-Gamer ist's es immer noch nicht möglich auf den spielerischen und den Equip-lvl der "hardcore"-Zocker zu kommen.
    Es kotzt mich förmlich an, glaubt ihr allen ernstes, dass ihr was besonderes geleistet habt, wenn ihr WoW zockt?!?
    Schaut ihr in 60Jahren zurück und erzählt euren Enkeln, dass ihr full epic wart?!? Respekt!!!

7. Warum heult ihr eigentlich bei jeder Neuerung aufs neue rum und erzählt, dass Wow zugrunde geht und ihr aufhören wollt,
    da die Noobs alles kaputt machen und die doofen Casual-Gamer alles in den Popo geschoben bekommen?!?
    --> GEHT DOCH ENDLICH! (und labert nicht nur rum...)

FAZIT: 
*Ist es nicht eigentlich völlig egal, ob man mit lvl30 oder lvl40 Reiten kann?!?*
Ist es nicht völlig banal und irrelevant?!? Erinnert es euch auch an "den" Reissack aus China?!?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warum habe ich mich dann so ausgekotzt?!?

--> Keine Ahnung, ist halt nen scheiß Tag und irgendwo muss man sich ja abreagieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




In diesem Sinne...



P.s.: Kann nicht heute Mittwoch sein, ich will den "Mittwoch-Thread", da ist's lustiger...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dark Guardian (19. Juni 2008)

Ich fiinde die Neuerung SEHR gut...

Auch wenn ich elativ viel zocke... denn wie ich finde geht es ab Stufe 30 langsam mit Quests los zu deren Ziele man schon relativ weit laufen muss (einmal quer durch Arathi, einmal quer durchs Brachland... mal eben von Donnerfels nach Tausend Nadeln... und und und....).

Da ist ein Mount ab 30 schon sinnvoll. Und das es billiger wird sowieso.

... bis zum Patch werd ich zar wohl sowieso 40 sein aber dennoch... nette Neuerung...

Zum Thema Flugmounts ab 60:
Glaube ich nicht das es das geben wird. Warum? Ein "Neuling" der sich mal gerne von seiner Gilde pushen lässt könnte somit fast ab dem Zeitpunkt zu dem er die Scherbenwelt betreten kann schon fliegen und quasi überall hin. Das ist nicht Zweck der Flugmounts und deswegen wird man sie in Nordend auch anfangs nicht benutzen können.


----------



## Kamosh (19. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich geb dann auch mal meinen Senf dazu.

naja der Preis ist mir eigentlich Wurscht hat mit lvl 23 grad schon 100G (ohne mit dem main auch nur 1 Kupfer geschickt zu haben)
Das Mount mit 30 find ich Klasse die ganzen lauf quests bei denen man so lahm rumlatschen muss nerven und das nicht wenig.

Grüßle Kamosh


----------



## Delhoven (19. Juni 2008)

Ist doch praktisch, so gehts schneller durch die ekelhafte Levelei. Alle die hier heulen, dass die damals sooo krass farmen mussten, gönnen einfach anderen nix. 

Auch ich musste mir die 3x Mounts noch farmen. Na und? jetzt kann jeder mit 35g seinen Twinks kurz ein Mount kaufen, ist doch toll. So kommt man schneller durch auf 70


----------



## clarence_666 (19. Juni 2008)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Diablo habe ich auch gespielt, und die Waypoints fand ich super, brauchte man sich nicht ständig durch alle Bilder schnetzeln. Ist jetzt mit dem Fliegen ja genauso, überfliegt man die Vorposten und stürtzt sich dann gleich auf das Zentrum wo zugeschlagen werden soll. Wo ist da der Unterschied zwischen einer Rune die einen genau dort hin portet oder man hinfliegen muss. Mit der Rune geht es nur um einiges schneller. Und eine Pause kann man auch machen. lässt man den Char einfach in der Kneipe stehen um dann los zu telen.


Ja klar das kommt aufs gleiche ob Wegpunkt Rune oder Stein. Ich meine damit aber das ich die möglichkeit des Fliegens oder Reitens wesentlich besser find als da is Punkt oder da ist Rune schnell holen etc etc… Durch das Reiten finde ich Lernt man auch die Landschaften kennen was mich vorallem in Nagrand sehr sagen wir mal aufheitert Die möglichkeit des Reitens oder Fliegens ist wesentlich variabler als immer nur ich will dahin oder dort hin und mit demEpic Flugmount kommt man ja auch schnell von a nach B da brauch man doch nicht unbedingt sowas finde ich. naja aber es is deine Meinung meine ist halt die 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cazor (19. Juni 2008)

Kamosh schrieb:


> ...ich geb dann auch mal meinen Senf dazu....naja der Preis ist mir eigentlich Wurscht....


MAAHLZEIT!

meine Wurschtsemmel:

-zum twinken super
-für Neueinsteiger zu freundlich, zeigt die Tendenz von Blizz, es Neulingen so einfach wie möglich zu machen


----------



## Versace83 (19. Juni 2008)

rgeregergt schrieb:


> Für 30-40 braucht man wenige Stunden, von daher absolut lachhafte Änderung. Kann man sich das Mount halt paar Stunden früher kaufen.



Ein paar Stunden??? naja vielleicht für einen Arbeitslosen mit zu viel Zeit oder einen totalen freak...aber als normalo braucht man da schon etwas länger... hab für die 10 Stufen knapp 2 Wochen gebraucht... immerhin hab ich auch noch ein Privatleben!

zum Thema: Ich finde es ok... immerhin wird die Konkurrenz im MMORPG-Bereich immer größer, da muss man Anreize schaffen. Und ich denke, wenn man ein Mount schneller nutzen kann und somit schneller unterwegs ist, kann das sicher den ein oder anderen dazu bewegen doch eher zu WOW zu greifen als zu anderen games.

Und mal ehrlich...alle, die sich darüber aufregen, dass sie es so schwer hatten, ihr mount zu finanzieren... ihr habt doch auch was davon, wenn ihr euren nächsten twink auf 70 hochzieht... es kann mir keiner erzählen, dass er sich auf einen char beschränkt und nur den auf 70 spielt.

so far...


----------



## D4rk-x (19. Juni 2008)

Versace83 schrieb:


> Ein paar Stunden??? naja vielleicht für einen Arbeitslosen mit zu viel Zeit oder einen totalen freak...aber als normalo braucht man da schon etwas länger... hab für die 10 Stufen knapp 2 Wochen gebraucht... immerhin hab ich auch noch ein Privatleben!



Genau von solchen Sprüchen habe ich geredet ---> Wenn man mal eben bissle intensiver spielt ist man direkt ein Freak oder Arbeitslos. Tendenz geht weiter in genau die Richtung bei WoW.


----------



## Lillyan (19. Juni 2008)

Versace83 schrieb:


> Ein paar Stunden??? naja vielleicht für einen Arbeitslosen mit zu viel Zeit oder einen totalen freak...aber als normalo braucht man da schon etwas länger... hab für die 10 Stufen knapp 2 Wochen gebraucht... immerhin hab ich auch noch ein Privatleben!



Öhm, ich denke mal die paar Stunden bezogen sich auf die gespielte Zeit und ob man die nun über ein paar Tage hinweg spielt oder am Stück ist doch ziemlich egal... oder stört es dich während du nicht spielst, daß du kein Mount hast?

Naja, da ich wenig Twinke interessiert es mich recht wenig. Es geht halt bald bis level 80, wenn alles beim alten bleiben würde wären die Neuanfänger wahrscheinlich noch nicht einmal so weit wenn das nächste Addon bis level 90 kommen würde und ich denke das wollen sie vermeiden.


----------



## Alia-Iacta (19. Juni 2008)

darum level ich generell bis 40 in den düstermarschen...viel leichtere quests und alles leicht zu erlaufen, da du einmal durch düstermarschen laufen musst, und dabei alle quests fertig machen kannst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und schlingendorntal dann die quests mit mount machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



frag mich aber ob das lvl40 mount nur auf lvl30 verschoben wurde, oder ob des n 30% mount ist?!


----------



## sk4t (19. Juni 2008)

Ist ein Witz oder?


----------



## zorakh55 (19. Juni 2008)

Alia-Iacta schrieb:


> darum level ich generell bis 40 in den düstermarschen...viel leichtere quests und alles leicht zu erlaufen, da du einmal durch düstermarschen laufen musst, und dabei alle quests fertig machen kannst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Es ist das 60% Mount


----------



## Prômmis (19. Juni 2008)

Ich find es nicht sehr toll.
Das Spiel fängt an immer mehr ein "kinderspiel" zu werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marram (19. Juni 2008)

the schrieb:


> Flugtiere werden nie ab 60 sein. Punkt. Alleine schon wegen dem Preis das wird man nie mit 60 in einigermaßen kurzer Zeit zusammenfarmen können.



Ja, für 30er wären auch die 100g zu teuer gewesen, daher wurd das jetzt runtergesetzt auf 35g... Also, woher du die Sicherheit nimmst, dass Flugtiere nie runtergesetzt werden, ist mir ein Rätsel, zumal ja die neuen Patchnotes der Beweis sind, dass sie davor nicht Halt machen...


----------



## Mumble (19. Juni 2008)

Prômmis schrieb:


> Ich find es nicht sehr toll.
> Das Spiel fängt an immer mehr ein "kinderspiel" zu werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Häh? Was macht es für einen Unterschied, ob ich die Wege laufe oder reite?!? Warum Kinderspiel? Was vereinfacht das? Das Questen?

Nein! *Es spart Zeit*, aber die Quests und das Spiel werden dadurch doch nicht leichter...


----------



## ApoY2k (19. Juni 2008)

Wayne... 10 Level mehr oder weniger...


----------



## deralte (19. Juni 2008)

Vorteil: früher schneller von A nach B

Nachteil: seh ich keinen

Also für mich gute Neuerung. Meinen nächsten Twink wirds freuen


----------



## Corrvyn (19. Juni 2008)

Ich kann nicht fassen was hier wegen so was abgeht...

Level 30 oder 40 ist doch vollkommen egal. Auch die, die es erst mit 40 bekommen haben mußten dafür nichts besonderes machen. Jetzt muß man halt 10 level früher nichts besonders dafür machen.

Jeder der sich jetzt aufregt über den schnelleren Levelaufstieg und das lvl 30 mount wird sich, sobald er einen twink erstellt, in die Zunge beißen.

Es ist einfach eine nette Neuerung damit Leute etwas weniger lang brauchen um in den BC und WotLK content zu kommen. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Und jeder der sich deswegen jetzt die Augen ausheult oder in sont einer Weiße überreagiert tut mir leid.

Gerade die, die andere, die die 10 Level als sowieso extrem kurze Phase betrachten, als Freaks, arbeitslos und sonstiges bezeichenen regen sich ohne Ende über ein Reittier.. 10 Level früher... in einem SPIEL auf... Wer die Ironie darin nicht sieht ist blind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Relax and Enjoy


----------



## hödr (19. Juni 2008)

B.CA$H schrieb:


> So ein Mist -.-
> Also ich hoffe das diese Patchliste gefaked ist!!!!
> Wir haben unsere Mounts schwer erarbeitet!!!!
> und jezte dürfen die mit 30 reiten,so ein Mist....
> ...



Mir ist es "EGAL" da ich eh keinen Twink mehr leveln werde.

OMG bist du ein EGO-Spieler?

Wir haben unsere Mounts schwer erarbeitet.... hihi

Warum gönnt kein Spieler dem anderen etwas? Ich verstehs net.. naja so ist eben die Menschheit... 

Hauptsache ICH ICH ICH ICH ICH und der Rest ist mir egal solangs MIR MIR MIR MIR MIR gut geht   ne?


----------



## Ditech (19. Juni 2008)

wann kommt der/die oder das patch denn ??

also ich finde das echt geil das es jetzt so is xD


----------



## Haerun (19. Juni 2008)

[x]Mir egal

Bis auf 3 meiner Twinks, die ausserdem noch keine 30 sind, haben alle mindestens ihr langsames Mount oder sind zumindest so Nahe dran, dass sie sich bald eines kaufen könnten.

Ob ich selbst nun 10 Stufen eher oder wie gehabt ein Mount bekomme ist mir aber freilich ziemlich egal. Wenn man sich mit der eigenen Spielerfahrung einen guten Pfad zum leveln auslegt sind diese Stufen doch nichts, was von Bedeutung wäre. Auf Hordenseite stelle ich mir den Trip ins Ödland praktischer vor, als Allianzspieler den Weg zum Kloster und zu den Razorfeninstanzen, fertig. Ansonsten freu ich mich mit den Neueinsteigern, mit ihren bald 80 Stufen in Aussicht, über diese Neuerung, wenns mir nicht doch ziemlich Wurst wäre ^^.


Soviel zu meiner ersten Betrachtungsweise, meine sonstigen Gedanken, teilweise mit Überschneidungen:

- Das 30er PvP auf den Schlachtfeldern wird sich dann ja doch ein wenig ändern. Warum wurde das (oh, doch wer 'winkt Djendra zu') bisher noch nicht erwähnt? Es frischt das powertwinkgeprägte Schlachtfeldgedöhns wieder etwas auf, da man schneller auf Situationen reagieren kann, doch ist es für mich nichts, was ich nicht auch erst im 40er BG haben kann.

- Warum hier - nennen wir es mal so - Neid von Spielern zum Vorschein kommt, die ihre Charas erst ab Stufe 40 60% schneller machen konnten, entzieht sich meinem Verständnis. Ich hab seit 04/2005 insgesamt schon 9 Charaktere über 40 gehabt und muss mich nicht aufregen, weil andere nun nicht mehr 5 Minuten brauchen um von Levelstelle a nach b zu kommen sondern 3,5min... was für Neueinsteiger ohne Plan von Folgequest & co. schon nen Unterschied machen wird, ist doch prima!
- Nein, es ist kein weiteres Zugeständnis in Richtung "Casual-Gaming" Bei sovielen Spielern braucht man das auch nicht mehr, oder? Das ist m.M.n. für diejenigen Gedacht, die das erste Mal einen Char hochleveln. Nicht weil sie nun glauben, WoW gekauft zu haben weil es nun für jeden ohne viel zu tun dicke Epics gibt oder um ein Mount ab 30 zu bekommen. Sollte denen auch egal sein btw, kennt jemand das Höhlengleichnis von Platon? So in etwa ging es mir damals: Ich habe zwar Andere auf ihren Reittieren bewundert, doch eigentlich wusste ich nichts von den Vorteilen dieser mit unbekannten Welt.
Die, die deshalb (lölchen) mit WoW anfangen, werden jedenfalls nicht viel vom 70er Endcontent zu Gesicht bekommen, da interessiert es sie auch nicht, ob sie nun epische Gegenstände mit dem Ende der BC-Ära hinterhergeschmissen bekommen (so wie kurz vor der Einführung von BC, sollte man doch gewohnt sein?) 

- Die Goldprobleme... tja... 100 Gold waren schon schwer früher. Wie ich mit meinem Jäger damals den Elementaren im Ödland eins übergebraten habe 'seufzer' Das ist abhängig von der Berufsauswahl des Erstchars auch heute noch so. Wenn ich mir aber überlege, wieviel Gold meine kleinen <40 so mit Bergbau verdienen, sehe ich auch da kein Problem. Mit WotLK wird das Erz auch nicht billiger werden - und Kräuter erst recht nicht. Befreundeten Neueinsteigern sollte man als entweder  mit Spenden helfen oder ihnen verklickern, dass sie mit Rohstoffverkauf besser auskommen könnten als mit z.B. Schneider/Verzauberer. 35G mit 30 sind für solche "Fanatiker" aber wieder angemessen, da schaffbar ;-)
- Nein, ich spende, auch wenn die 100Gold meiner Meinung nach für alte Spieler Peanuts sind, keinem Gold für sein Mount. Kenn ich dich? Nein? Verkauf Erze!

- Das mit den "paar Stunden" bezieht sich sicherlich auf gespielte Zeit ('Edit winkt Santara zu' Doch jemand, der weiß, was es bedeutet ^^). Ich brauche z.B. keine 2 Wochen Spielzeit, um von 30 auf 40 zu kommen. Grobgeschätzt sind es sicher 1,5 bis 2,5h pro Stufe. Auf wieviele Wochen man diese Spielzeit dann wiederum verteilt, ist was anderes. Nur weil man "paar Stunden" sagt, um 10 Stufen zu leveln ist das also noch lange nicht gleichzusetzen mit der Aussage, man sei Arbeitslos und hat sonst nichts zu tun.


Puh, doch etwas mehr geworden als geplant


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (19. Juni 2008)

mount mit lvl 30 finde ich gut...gut für neueinsteiger da es um einiges günstiger geworden ist...und auch gut für twinks da die laaangen wegstrecken beim questen doch oft abfucken....


----------



## tatoonchen (19. Juni 2008)

Ich finde es Mist. Irgendwo muß ja auch ein Ansporn gegeben sein, irgendwann kann man dann schon mit lvl 1 Reiten wenn das so weitergeht. Wenn man schon alles in den Hintern geschoben bekommt machts irgendwann auch keinen Spaß mehr.


----------



## Tearor (19. Juni 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> wer dadurch nicht mit wow aufhört, wird es spätestens mit wotlk tun, glaubt mir.


lolol wegen so nem furz mit wow aufhören...
OMG die ham jetz alle das mount schon mit 30 *buähähääheul*
sag mal ganz ehrlich. was bringt dir das für nachteile. ausser dass du (und ich auch) damals länger warten mussten... so what?
vielleicht wird ja mit wotlk das fliegen oder das epic fliegen auch günstiger. hör doch dann erst auf, diese gelegenheit dichaufzuregen solltest du nicht verpassen.


----------



## clarence_666 (19. Juni 2008)

Tearor schrieb:


> lolol wegen so nem furz mit wow aufhören...
> OMG die ham jetz alle das mount schon mit 30 *buähähääheul*
> sag mal ganz ehrlich. was bringt dir das für nachteile. ausser dass du (und ich auch) damals länger warten mussten... so what?
> vielleicht wird ja mit wotlk das fliegen oder das epic fliegen auch günstiger. hör doch dann erst auf, diese gelegenheit dichaufzuregen solltest du nicht verpassen.


lasst sie doch alle rumweinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 solche spieler die den kleinen oder neuen spieler ichts gönnen sind auch im grp.spiel eher egoistisch was ja sowieso nicht gerade toll also wenn solche gehen dann ist es ja eigtl sogar noch besser für uns dadurch wird ein besseres Klima in der Gruppe und sonst wo geschafft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
von daher geht doch alle zu WAR oder AoC und treibt euch dort im Forum rum und weint über die Bugs  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## azghal (19. Juni 2008)

Naja eigentlich ganz gut fände es aber noch besser mounts ab lvl 10 oder so dann macht es einfach wieder mehr spass^^


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (19. Juni 2008)

tatoonchen schrieb:


> Ich finde es Mist. Irgendwo muß ja auch ein Ansporn gegeben sein, irgendwann kann man dann schon mit lvl 1 Reiten wenn das so weitergeht. Wenn man schon alles in den Hintern geschoben bekommt machts irgendwann auch keinen Spaß mehr.



was bekommt man da in den arsch geschoben?...ob du jetzt mit lvl 40 dein mount bekommst oder mit 30 ist doch egal...oder findest du es so eine herausvorderung st 40 zu erreichen?.... dass nun jeder hyjal / bt ohne pre machen kann, sowas ist in den arsch geschoben aber ich beschwere mich ja auch nicht darübr da man immer beide seiten sehen muss...das einzige das mich daran aufregt ist dass jetzt gimps die netmal ssc clear hatten im channel rumspamen "lfm kara...nur leute mit hyal-/bt -equip"...aber das ist ein anderes thema

mounts ab 30....ich bin dafür


----------



## Shamozz (19. Juni 2008)

Ich MIMIMI mal wieder.

Mit dieser Änderung hat Blizz jetzt ein eindeutiges Signal gesendet:

_"Wenn du schon unbedingt einen Twink machen musst, dann tun wir extrem viel, damit du in die High-End-Content kannst, damit wir dich mit neuen Produkten ködern können."_

Ich finds zwar auch für meine Twinks gut, aber irgendwie auch schade, dass es wirklich nur noch auf Powerleveling angelegt ist.

/flam0rs


----------



## Scrätcher (19. Juni 2008)

Jetzt hört mal auf zu weinen! Was ist dann hier erst los wenn der erste Todesritter im Anzug als einfacher Bankchar in ner Hauptstadt steht?^ ^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vielleicht kommt ja dafür wieder was interessantes für die 80iger! Und wenns da z.B. neue Mounts gibt ist es doch völlig Latte ob ein neuer mit 30 oder mit 40ig reiten kann!!


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (19. Juni 2008)

Prômmis schrieb:


> Ich find es nicht sehr toll.
> Das Spiel fängt an immer mehr ein "kinderspiel" zu werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 so eine aussage kann nur von nem totalen gimp kommen....sry aber ist so^^


----------



## the Jester (19. Juni 2008)

Härja schrieb:


> ich finds gut, weil ich dadurch vllt. wieder mehr spass an meinen verwahrlosten twinks haben werde^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



absolutly /signed  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Find´s doch sehr merkwürdig wie neidisch viele sein können.................


----------



## Corrvyn (19. Juni 2008)

clarence_666 schrieb:


> lasst sie doch alle rumweinen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Hmmm, da könntest du recht haben, guter Gedanke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (19. Juni 2008)

hallo zusammen,

also eigentlich sollte ich ja diese neuerung gut finden als explorer, da ich auch einige
fähigkeiten meiner twink nutze und es nicht so gern mag wenn karten ihren inhalt nicht
anzeigen, also aufgedeckt sind ^^

aber ich fand die lvl 40 grenze recht gut und daher meine abstimmt eine schlechte neuerung

warum?

*1.* das leveln geht jetzt wirklich schnell, ich hab schon quests gemacht da musste ich nur
2 personen ansprechen die ca. 10 meter voneinander entfernt standen und hatte knapp
7000 xp

*2.* zum einen war/ist es ein reiz lvl 35 zu werden um seine berufe und nebenberufe auf 300
skillen zu können - die nächsten 5 level war man auch angespornt diese schnell zu schaffen um
endlich das mount zu bekommen um endlich nicht mehr zum fußvolk zu gehören - wie ich finde
ist dies mit der lvl30 grenze zu schnell erreicht

*3.* es gibt so viele möglichkeiten sich auch zu fuß schon recht schnell fortzubewegen
- verzauberung der schuhe
- druiden -> reisegestalt
- schamane ->die wolfgestalt
- jäger sowieso
- schurke mit seinem spurt
- magier -> blinzen

die einzigen die leicht benachteiligt sind - sind die priester, palas und krieger
die aber dennoch auf die verzauberung zurückgreifen können

ich habe als main meinen krieger und freute mich sehr als ich lvl 40 erreicht hatte doch nur
musste ich noch 2 level gold sparen um mir mein pferd zu kaufen.


mein fazit - vor level 40 muss man nicht wirklich mit 60% und etwas mehr unterwegs sein
und ehrlich geschrieben, wenn man seinen flugdrachen gewohnt ist .... denkt man beim
ersten aufstieg auf das level 40 mount und den ersten sekunden des lahmen rittes ....
ich muss jetzt mal absteigen und anschieben um schneller weiter zu kommen ..

kleine spassige überteibung

gruß

brandolf


----------



## Bethad (19. Juni 2008)

Ich finds gut, weil laufen irgendwann nur noch nervig ist.
Bei den ganzen neuen Flugpunkten hat sich auch keiner beschwert, daß die "neuen" kleinen es nun leichter hätten
als man selbst beim 1. Char.
Zu billig find ichs auch nicht, dadurch das das Leveln schneller geht, bekommt man in der Zeit einfach weniger Gold zusammen
und für die Leute die schon große Chars haben, ists eh egal ob nun 90 oder 35 weil das Gold einem mit 70
sowieso nur nachgeschmissen wird.

Es ist im Endeffekt nur die Fortsetzung der Vereinfachungen fürs twinken.
Die Allianzchars die jetzt mit 32/33 das erste mal ins Kloster gehen, werden sich ganz sicher nicht beschweren und ich wette
auch die die sich hier grad negativ äußern werden das nicht mehr tun, wenn sie genau das mit ihren Twinks tun wollen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acid_1 (19. Juni 2008)

> 3. es gibt so viele möglichkeiten sich auch zu fuß schon recht schnell fortzubewegen
> - verzauberung der schuhe
> - druiden -> reisegestalt
> - schamane ->die wolfgestalt
> ...



ich finds ehrlich gesagt Scheiße man hat ja, wie explorer geschrieben hat, so viele möglichkeiten um sich schneller fortzubewegen.
und wenn dann müsste das alles ab stufe 20 verfügbar sein und das würde glaub ich den spielspaß ziemlich mindern (ich glaube nicht, das mir sehr viele da widersprechen) man fiebert ja dem ereignis des ersten reitenlernens entgegen

meine meinung

MfG


----------



## the Jester (19. Juni 2008)

Meiner Meinung profitieren sowohl "alte Hasen" von der Änderung, da das Twinken damit deutlich mehr Spaß macht, ich persönlich seh darin echt nen Anreiz meinen jetzt Level 15 Hexer weiter zu spielen sowei meine 28er Jägerin auf 30 zu heben, als auch Neueinsteiger. Ich kann mich noch entsinnen welcher Kraftakt damals für meinen 1. Twink das erfarmen der 100 G für´s reiten war (Main ist Paladin).

Denk dass das bei den heutigen AH-Preisen noch deutlich schwerer ist, grad Neueinsteiger finden im AH weniger Angebote zu überhöhten Preisen. Meine ersten blauen Items konnte ich früher noch für wenige G kaufen, glaub 3 G warens für nen Helm^^.


----------



## Acid_1 (19. Juni 2008)

Bethad schrieb:


> Ich finds gut, weil laufen irgendwann nur noch nervig ist.
> Bei den ganzen neuen Flugpunkten hat sich auch keiner beschwert, daß die "neuen" kleinen es nun leichter hätten
> als man selbst beim 1. Char.
> Zu billig find ichs auch nicht, dadurch das das Leveln schneller geht, bekommt man in der Zeit einfach weniger Gold zusammen
> ...



das wird sich ja noch rausstelln


----------



## Metadron72 (19. Juni 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> wer dadurch nicht mit wow aufhört, wird es spätestens mit wotlk tun, glaubt mir.



wer dadurch aufhört ist eh bissl seltsam drauf .-) und hört wohl wirklich besser auf ^^


----------



## Schwaig_Bub (19. Juni 2008)

Ist das dann ein normales Mount also +60% oder ein langsameres?

Auf jeden Fall eine sehr gute Idee. Bis Level 30 lässt sichs beim twinken ja aushalten. Die lauferei geht einem schon tierisch auffm Sack.


----------



## Manitu2007 (19. Juni 2008)

Ist doch was gutes, mir kommt es mit meinen Twinks nur entgegen. Endlich kommt man in diversen Gebieten vorran und muss nicht von a nach z laufen (durch die halbe Gesamtkarte) um mir irgendjemandem zu labern der einen eh wieder zurück schickt


----------



## Bethad (19. Juni 2008)

Acid_1 schrieb:


> ich finds ehrlich gesagt scheisse damit brauch man ja, wie explorer geschrieben hat, als dudu keine reisegestalt und als shami kein geisterwolf mehr, wenn dann müssten die beiden schon ab stufe 20 verfügbar sein.
> 
> meine meinung
> 
> MfG



1. Den Geisterwolf der Schamanen bekommt man jetzt schon mit 20 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. Sind beide Sachen inzwischen doch eh vor allem PvP und Notfall-Fluchtfähigkeiten, da beide in combat nutzbar sind,
    im Gegensatz zu Mounts.

Ich find das schon in Ordnung so wie es ist bzw mit dem Patch wird.


----------



## Magazad (19. Juni 2008)

Ja das ist doch mal was gutes....ich weiss nicht warum sich so viele darüber aufregen ja okay man hat damals noch viel gold für das erste reittier gebraucht. Aber ich finde das kommt auch den neu anfängern gut die keine 70er mains haben die 2000g und mehr in der tasche haben das ist wirklich mal was sinnvolles und davon macht blizzard ja nicht viel wie wir alle gut wissen^^.


----------



## Dark Guardian (19. Juni 2008)

@Herr Explorer

Kappes. Blinzeln amcht einen nur unwesentlich shcneller... nicht sonderlich viel.

Verzauberungen? Haste mal geguckt welches die erste Verzauberung ist wleche das Bewegungstempo erhöht? Ja richtig... die gibts erst was später als mit 30....

Ach nee ich vergaß... wir haben alle einen dicken 70er im Rücke der es usn ermögklicht unsere Berufe sofort nach erlernen voll auszuskillen und uns die Mats für entsprechende Verzauberungen kauft und alle Mounts noch gleich dazu...


----------



## D4rk-x (19. Juni 2008)

> Ach nee ich vergaß... wir haben alle einen dicken 70er im Rücke der es usn ermögklicht unsere Berufe sofort nach erlernen voll auszuskillen und uns die Mats für entsprechende Verzauberungen kauft und alle Mounts noch gleich dazu...



1. ) Was ist so schlimm daran? 2. ) Selbst ohne "fetten" 70er sondenr nur mit nem 70er "light" kann man durch dailys, ohne Probleme 120- 350 g am Tag machen und das ohne großen Aufwand...


----------



## sko1970 (19. Juni 2008)

auf jeden fall muss mann in den bg´s net mehr laufen


----------



## chocolategirl05 (19. Juni 2008)

"schwer erarbeitet".... will ja nich unhöflich sein.... aber das klingt ein klein wenig (ironie) bescheuert!! Ihr habt nicht schwer gearbeitet sondern gespielt und ihr hattet Spaß. Kann euch doch egal sein ob die anderen ihre Mounts früher bekommen oder nich. Sowieso haben viele 40er von ihren Mains oder Freunden/Bekannten/Gilde ihre Mounts gesponsert bekommen. Selbst wenn ihr "hart gearbeitet" habt, könnt ihr denn Anfängern trotzdem ihre Mounts früher gönnen. So ein Schwachsinn! Is doch vollkommen egal. Im echten Leben kauft ihr euch doch auch ne Klamotte und im Sommer- bzw. Winterschlussverkauf kriegen andere sie dann für weniger Geld. DVD's sind auch oft teuerer wenn sie rauskommen als einige Monate später


----------



## Gnarak (19. Juni 2008)

Moin moin,

hab gehört das Blizzard demnächst auch noch neue Leute sucht, weil es demnächst ausser GM´s auch noch ZM´s geben soll.

Die neuen "ZiehMaster" werden dann auf Anforderung Gruppen oder Einzelspieler durch alle gewünschten INI´s ziehen. Die Dropchance der Inispezifischen Items wird dann genau auf die Anzahl der Gezogenen festgelegt, damit alle auch alles im ersten Durchlauf erhalten.

lieben Gruss


......natürlich Ironie, was sonst ^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (19. Juni 2008)

chocolategirl05 schrieb:


> "schwer erarbeitet".... will ja nich unhöflich sein.... aber das klingt ein klein wenig (ironie) bescheuert!! Ihr habt nicht schwer gearbeitet sondern gespielt und ihr hattet Spaß. [...]




wie recht du hast. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber dieses "hart / schwer erarbeitet" ist aus den Leuten einfach nicht rauszubekommen.

Ich äußere einfach mal die provokante Theorie, dass jeder, der diesen Begriff in Zusammenhang mit WoW verwendet, tatsächlich im RL noch nie hart gearbeitet hat, sonst würde er vermutlich den Unterschied zwischen Arbeiten und Spielen erkennen!


----------



## Mumble (19. Juni 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> wie recht du hast.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FERT (19. Juni 2008)

B.CA$H schrieb:


> So ein Mist -.-
> Also ich hoffe das diese Patchliste gefaked ist!!!!
> Wir haben unsere Mounts schwer erarbeitet!!!!
> und jezte dürfen die mit 30 reiten,so ein Mist....
> ...


du bist einer, der spätestens mit wotlk aufhört weil seine items entwertet wurden :< lawl


----------



## Mace (19. Juni 2008)

finde ich supi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 somit ist man wieder motivierter dabei weil man diese langen wege nun schneller hinter sich bringt *g*


----------



## Janaki (19. Juni 2008)

Ich frag mich grad, wo das Problem ist. Ob man jetzt mit 30 oder mit 40 den lahmen Gaul reiten kann, ist doch nun wirklich Jacke wie Hose. Deswegen muss man trotzdem 630g für das epic ausgeben, und 1000 fürs lahme Flugtier. Die Twinks haben keinen Vorteil davon, dass sie mit 30 reiten können, und alle anderen keinen Nachteil. 

Mir solls nur recht sein, ich bin ein Vieltwinker. Bin aber jetzt so ans Laufen bis 40 gewöhnt, dass es mir schon nicht mehr auffällt, deshalb ist das für mich jetzt keine Änderung, die ich wirklich brauche. Und die Kosten sind mir auch wurscht. Hab genug Kohle um mir so ein kleines Pferdchen kaufen zu können. ^^


----------



## Scrätcher (19. Juni 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> wie recht du hast.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es kommt auf die Spielweise drauf an! Wer durch ein Gebiet reitet und mal guckt was es da für Quests gibt, der Spricht nicht von Arbeiten sondern von Spaß! Wer aufs Schlachtfeld geht um sich zu kloppen auch nicht.

Diejenigen die extra ihr Questaddon anschmeißen für die ist es kein Spaß! Sie müssen ja ihre "Aufgaben" "abarbeiten!^^ Genauso wie die Arenabesucher die nicht reingehen zum kämpfen sondern weil sie Punkte wollen! Die sehen nur noch den zeitlichen Aufwand der betrieben werden MUß um das gewünschte Ziel zu erfüllen!

Natürlich bleibt die Frage offen wie es jemand soweit kommen lassen kann, dass er in nem Freizeitvergnügen "schuftet" aber die Menschheit säuft ja auch, raucht, begeht Kriege.......  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellomaorc (19. Juni 2008)

Ich denke, dass es eine Änderung ist, die das Spiel kaum in seiner Entwicklung bzw. in seinem Inhalt berührt. Ob ein Char mit 30 oder 40 reiten kann, ist zu einem Zeitpunkt, wo min 80% der WoW Spieler einen level 70 char haben sowas von egal, da der "Twink" ja sowieso das notwendige Geld vom Main bekommt ...


----------



## staran (19. Juni 2008)

Gnarak schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> hab gehört das Blizzard demnächst auch noch neue Leute sucht, weil es demnächst ausser GM´s auch noch ZM´s geben soll.
> 
> ...



ROFL?!^^


----------



## Méla23 (19. Juni 2008)

Mir isses eig ganz egal... ich hab eh kein bock auf twinks^^


----------



## Tearor (19. Juni 2008)

Gnarak schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> hab gehört das Blizzard demnächst auch noch neue Leute sucht, weil es demnächst ausser GM´s auch noch ZM´s geben soll.
> 
> ...



und ich hab gehört es kommt bald ne neue klasse, der Kinderjäger.
Kann bei jedem char der in die Gruppe kommt automatisch das Alter ermitteln und unter einer selbst festlegbaren Grenze direkt kicken.

ernsthaft, ich hoffe (für dich) dass dein post ironisch war.

gründe warum das nicht passieren wird (für die Leute ohne Intuition):
-Ziehmaster klingt scheisse
-wofür sind instanzen denn da? ein bisschen seinen char spielen lernen tut schon gut
-man bräuchte viel zu viele "ZMs"
-kein GM hat Einfluss auf die dropchance, und so was wird definitiv nicht eingebaut
-Ziehmaster klingt wie ein Bong-Modell.


----------



## Maximolider (19. Juni 2008)

Hiho..
manchmal frage ich mich wirklich,wo ich hier gelandet bin...
ich habe nur einen 70er,werde bestimmt keinen twink hochziehen,da ich vor 4 wochen mit raiden(nur die "einfachen" dinge,kara,erster boss zul aman,die ersten beiden 25er...)begonnen habe,da reicht die zeit nicht für twinken bei 1-2 raids in der woche.und ich freue mich für alle,die schon ab 30 reiten können,den twink wird es freuen und wie soll ein neuling in wow sonnst irgendwann auf 80 kommen,dauert ja nichtmehr so lange bis zum lichking,und ich habe für meinen 70er schon mit buffed 4 monate gebraucht....
und nochmal kurz was zu den epix für lau....und allem anderem für lau...:-) ich hab bis jetzt kein t4 teil,das mit den marken dauert auch sehr lange für belohnungen und jeder casual wiped spätestens in der festung der stürme gnadenlos,was soll also das geheule? die pros schaffen das,ich mit meiner gilde nicht,also soooo einfach ist es irgendwie nochnicht......wenn man das alles natürlich als arbeit sieht kann ich das bestimmt verstehen,ich muss auch hart arbeiten,da erwarte ich von meinen kollegen das gleiche...:-) hier spiele ich aber nur,was soll also immer der neid?
entspannt euch alle doch ein bisschen und habt wieder spaß am spiel,sonnst ist es wohl wirklich besser,mal etgwas anderes zu probieren,ich für meinen teil würde direkt aufhören,wenn es keinen spaß mehr macht,um den geht es doch hier....

in diesem sinne,
allen einen schönen tag,

max


----------



## L-MWarFReak (19. Juni 2008)

Super Idee! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 1. Weil dass lvln dadurch Deutlich schneller geht und vor allem in diesen Bereich geht den meisten die Lust an dem Char verloren. (das habt ihr hier soo oft im forum geschrieben also kommt jetzt nicht auf "Jaja bei mir nicht.. vorurteil" danke)

und 2. sehe ich gar keinen Grund wieso es schlecht sein sollte... man könnte mounts auch ab lvl 1 machen aber dafür kosten sie eben soviel, dass man sie (ohne main)  sich erst mit 30-40 Leisten kann...

LG(btw ich hab mich nicht drüber aufgeregt mein mount damals zu kaufen und 2 wochen später kam der patch wo es billiger wurde... [epik reitmount])


----------



## gloriaXdiesXlive (19. Juni 2008)

"ich habe damals ja soooo hart dafür gearbeitet..." man hat doch das spiel gespielt, weil man dran Spaß hatte, oder nicht? naja ok ..jeden die seine Ansicht.

Aber ich finde dieses "nicht gönnen" unter seines Gleichen (wir sind alles wow-Spieler, die sich doch eine starke Community wünschen) ganz traurig!
Als ob ich jetzt als 70er einen Schaden dadurch erleiden würde, dass ich damals mehr dafür ausgegeben habe? hmmm nein, mir fällt keiner auf.
Ich freu mich eher, wenn jetzt jmd neu anfängt und schon früher auf einem schönen Tier durch die Gegend hoppeln kann.


----------



## Zez (19. Juni 2008)

Fiinde ich gut, von mir aus kann auch jeder neue ab lvl 10 EPicmount besitzen >.>

(Ich habe bei meinen Chars jeweils Epicflugmount)


----------



## Ymenia (19. Juni 2008)

Hiho zusammen!

Ich bin leidenschaftlicher Twinker. Mittlerweile sind es zu meinem Main vier, die bereits auf der Scherbe questen können. Es war immer nervig, sein so schön erspartes Gold an seine Twinks rumzuschicken, damit die sich ihr Mount leisten können. Auch wenn es vorher rund 100g gekostet hat und auch wenn ich es gegenüber den Alteingesessenen nicht gerade fair ist (ein Glück dass ich mit vielen schon mind. Respektvoll war und das Mount + Reiten günstiger gekriegt hab ^^), bin ich doch jetzt recht froh drüber, dass die Neuerung kommt. Denn an sich bietet es einzelnen Twinks und der Geldbörse des Mains nur Vorteile. Auch wenn das Goldfarmen mittlerweile recht einfach is, so rechnet man doch mal mit 60g weniger, die man (wieder) reinholen muss.
Ich kann mich dran erinnern, wie ich mit dem Main farmen musste um das Gold fürs Mount zusammenzukriegen. Ich hab ne Woche lang nichts anderes gesehen als das Kloster. Mein episches Reiten konnte ich mir erst mit 67 leisten, ein Level bevor ich die Flugform erlernen konnte. Und mittlerweile ist es mir gleich, wie teuer (oder billig) die Mounts sind, jeder meiner Chars kriegt seines mit dem entsprechenden Level.

Mal davon ab, bringt heulen hier sowieso nichts. Wenn solltet ihr im Vorschlagsforum von Blizz jammern, auch wenn Schneesturm dafür - wie für so ziemlich alles - nur ein müdes Lächeln übrig hat. WotLK rückt immer näher und sicher will nicht jeder nur einen Todesritter spielen. Für Blizzard ist es nicht mehr als eine Notwendigkeit, um das Spiel für neue Spieler attraktiver zu machen, damit diese schneller weiterkommen und letztendlich auch die Addons kaufen (das hat einer meiner Vorposter auch schon erwähnt glaub ich).

Ich jedenfalls freu mich mit meiner kleinen Paladose aufs Mount und wünsche damit noch weiterhin viel Spaß beim ungehörten und nutzlosen Jammern (bitte nicht als Flame verstehen, es ist lediglich ein Fakt).


----------



## Erebod (19. Juni 2008)

Mein gott heult doch nich alle rum was gehtn wen ihr schon 40 btw 70 seit kann euch das doch sowas von egal sein
für jeden der nen twink hatt so um die 30 wird das einfach nur ne mega erleichterung
ich mein wer kennt das Schlingendorntal nich? geh ma dahin dan da usw. Wird durch das mount dan sicher um einiges schneller gehn.
So können die leute schneller auf 70 hochziehn und den hig lvl content mit erleben wo isn da euer problem?!


----------



## Bullweit (19. Juni 2008)

Also gerade ich als Neuling in WoW finde es gut. 

Außerdem ist das ja auch um den Neueinsteigern das leben etwas leichter zu machen. Da es in einer Welt voller lvl 70 chars wirklich nicht einfach ist für einen Neuling.


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (19. Juni 2008)

Dark schrieb:


> @Herr Explorer
> 
> Kappes. Blinzeln amcht einen nur unwesentlich shcneller... nicht sonderlich viel.
> 
> ...



ähm schon mal als low krieger (sogar mit verzauberung) einem magier hinterhergelaufen?
ich schon sehr sehr oft - grad bei längeren strecken, ödland oder schlingendorntal wirst du
den bald nimmer sehen, den magier

ja ich hab geschaut welche verzauberungen das tempo erhöhen - stiefel - schwaches tempo ab skill 225 erreichbar
also mt vl 20 !

naja - also schon vor bc haben meine twinks (keiner höher als lvl 35) mehr gold im ah verdient als mein krieger
mit schmied und bergbau als beruf.  man muss sich halt besondere marktlücken suchen und billiger sein als die anderen,
dann machts die menge

kleines beispiel (achtung jetzt sind im ah andere viel viel höhere preise als damals) kleiner bergbau und kräutertwink
(magier) hat immer silber angebaut und im ah 5 stück ( ich sag nur uldamanquests) für 1-3g verkauft - gingen weg
wie warme semmeln (habe natürlich alles billige silber im ah aufgekauft)

weiters beispiel, umhang des hügelwächters - quest in süderstade - mein kleiner ledertwink immer fleißig am schwerem
leder farmen - du glaubst garnicht wie viele diesen quest auch heute noch machen

hexerquest diese besondere robe, das schneiderrezept das in dunkelhain dropt - bis zu 5 g habe ich bekommen für
die geschneiderten roben

kleiner ingitwink - mit dem baue ich immer wieder nette haustiere, die vor bc bis zu 8g einbrachten

also du siehst man brauch keinen hohen 60er jetzt 70er der gold zum skillen herbeischafft, man muss ich halt etwas
mit dem spiel beschäftigen

teilweise habe ich ab bc die skillsteigerung des hauptberufes von meinem main durch meinen twinks finanziert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also so von wegen kappes ....


----------



## Dark Guardian (19. Juni 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Fiinde ich gut, von mir aus kann auch jeder neue ab lvl 10 EPicmount besitzen >.>
> 
> (Ich habe bei meinen Chars jeweils Epicflugmount)



Ah... das du das Epic-Flugding hast gibt dir das recht Level 30 Spielern ein Nicht-Epic-60% Vieh zu verwehren?


----------



## Vivikia (19. Juni 2008)

ich finds super, von mir aus direkt mit lvl 10 für 1G.
Das laufen hält eh nur auf, wenn man schon alles kennt, ist es nur noch lästig .. wer es noch nicht kennt, kann sich doch freuen, vielleicht guckt man sich die Gegenden dann mal genauer an ..


----------



## PARAS.ID (19. Juni 2008)

B.CA$H schrieb:


> So ein Mist -.-
> Also ich hoffe das diese Patchliste gefaked ist!!!!
> Wir haben unsere Mounts schwer erarbeitet!!!!
> und jezte dürfen die mit 30 reiten,so ein Mist....
> ...




so ein quatsch weil die meisten chars auf lvl 30 eh twinks sind -.-


----------



## Xarod (19. Juni 2008)

Naja für twinks ist es sicher eine gute sache, aber finds ehrlich gesagt ein bisschen unfair den "alten Hasen" gegenüber.
Zwar wird es durch solche änderungen immer leichter twinks hoch zu ziehen, aber die "noobs" lernen viele sachen nicht mehr und geben dann später auf oder nerven nur rum.



> so ein quatsch weil die meisten chars auf lvl 30 eh twinks sind -.-


so eine dumme aussage... Es fangen täglich noch genug leute neu mit WoW an. Und wenn WotLk rasukommt werden wieder viele anfangen und/oder zu Weihnachten.


----------



## Arithos (19. Juni 2008)

Ich finde es einerseits nicht gut, da WoW irgendwo doch anspruchsvoll bleiben sollte. Es macht keinen Spaß mehr irgendwas zu haben, weils sowieso alle in den Arsch geschoben bekommen. WoW entwickelt sich immer mehr zu einem Kinderspiel, zu einem Spiel, dass nur der breiten Masse seine Lollies gibt anstatt eine gefahrvolle, herausfordernde und anspruchsvolle Welt zu bieten.

Andererseits... diese Änderung an sich ist jetzt nicht so schlimm, da ohnehin kaum jemand in diesen Levelgebieten unterwegs ist. Es gibt viele unter Level 30, die immer wieder neue Chars anfangen, aber darüber wirds seicht. Außerdem wird das Leveln für einen Casual (also einen, der nicht unbedingt in ner Woche 70 sein muss sondern gechillt einfach die Quests nach der Reihe absolviert und sich auch mal anderen Dingen in WoW zuwendet) so durchaus erleichtert und hilft denen den Anschluss in dieser nun so riesigen leeren Welt zu finden.

Ich frage mich nur was mit den ganzen Klassen ist, die schon vor 40 schneller laufen konnten. Ich denke für den Schamanen und den Jäger wird es keinen ganz so großen Unterschied machen. Man hat immer noch einen Vorteil indem man 10 Level früher schnell laufen kann und dann bleibt die Entscheidung immer noch bei einem selbst, ob man damit zufrieden ist oder sich ein Mount leistet.

Allerdings... wie siehts bei den Druiden aus? Die lernen ihre Reisegestalt erst mit Level 30 - und da gäbs jetzt schon Mounts! Was passiert mit diesem Skill? Fällt er weg? Wird er auf Level 20 gesetzt? Wird die Geschwindigkeit erhöht um dem Mount zu entsprechen? (Pala und Hexer bekommen ihr Mount ja auch "geschenkt", ebenso kann der Druide auf Level 68 bereits fliegen durch eine Gestaltwandlung, warum also nicht beim ersten Mount genauso?) Oder was sonst?


----------



## caterpillar69 (19. Juni 2008)

Dragonfire64
/signed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

vielleicht wieder ein bisschen mehr motivation meinen twink zu spielen


----------



## sindi (19. Juni 2008)

Naja mein hunter ist 42 und hat immer noch kein reitmount ^^ wenigstens wird es dann für 35g sein^^


----------



## Lizard King (19. Juni 2008)

Ach was ihr schon wieder alle habt, ich finde das voll in Ordnung das man endlich! ab 30 Reiten kann.

Mal ganz ehrlich, seit 2005 ärgert man sich doch darüber das man z.B. als Krieger bis zur magischen 40 alles "per pedes" ablaufen muss...
Blizzard ist sich im klaren das low Level Contet meißt eh nur noch überflogen wird um Anschluss an die Mehrheit der Spieler mit 60-70 in BC zu finden, und damit ist doch jede Erleichterung die Zeit spart doch tipp topp.

eine super Verbesserung!


----------



## lakiller (19. Juni 2008)

wird das dann wie das jetzige 40er mount? oder ein zusätzliches mit zb 40%?


----------



## Seek (19. Juni 2008)

Imho schon lange überfällig dass das mal auf 30 runtergesetzt wurde.


----------



## Churchak (19. Juni 2008)

Arithos schrieb:


> Ich finde es einerseits nicht gut, da WoW irgendwo doch anspruchsvoll bleiben sollte.



wer mit 30 noch nicht gelernt hat per fuss von a nach b zu laufen wird das auch mit level 40 nicht können da bin ich mir recht sicher.


----------



## Osaic (19. Juni 2008)

woggly4 schrieb:


> Finde ich überhaupt nicht gut! Zwar wird man dann auch als Twink früher schneller, trotzdem sollte es auf 40 bleiben finde ich.
> 
> Bezweifle aber, dass das wirklich passieren wird, weil schonmal in den Notes ein Frage ist ("Mounts at 30?! Yes, it’s true"). In einer richtigen Note würde einfach stehen, dass Mounts ab 30 verfügbar sind - egal ob die jetzt vom PTR oder Final sind...



Sagst du jetzt, dass Blizzard seine eigenen Patchnotes faked???

Schau mal auf die Quelle. (Hier nochmal: http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/patchnotes/...patchnotes.html)


----------



## Borberat (19. Juni 2008)

Yeah! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab Epicflugmount und alles andere,
aber bin begeisterter Twinker und JUHU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Was für eine wohltat! 
Und ist mir schnuppe ob ich mit meinem Dudu und meinem Hexer (beides Twinks) 
jetzt gerade die 40er Mounts gekauft habe, sobald das Patch rauskommt hol ich mir
direkt mit Schurken und Priester auch ein Mount!!! 
Jippieeee!! 
Und Anspruchsvoll... was ist an laufen denn anspruchsvoll?
Der realistische Vorteil ist einfach das du nicht so viel zeit am PC verbringen musst um nen Char hochzuzocken,
ich mach ja wirklich alles in dem Game gerne, AUSSER laufen...


----------



## mofsens (19. Juni 2008)

arithos wenn du ein anspruchsvolles game spielen willst biste bei wow mittlerweile falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mal im ernst leute, schadet es euch wenn leute jetz mit 30 ihr mount kriegen? tobt ihr zuhause rum weil ihr harte arenakaempfe hinter euch bringen musstet fuer s2 un man es jetz fuer ehre kaufen kann?goennt den leuten doch diese neuerungen, manche haben vll viel zeit investiert aber dazu wurde keiner gezwungen, es ist doch nur ein spiel das spass machen soll, manche sehen das als real life2....


----------



## Pharas (19. Juni 2008)

Ich muss ehrlich sagen: ich finde diese Neuerung ziemlich "bescheiden"...

Blizzard versucht so ziemlich alles um WoW ziemlich stark auf Gelegenheitsspieler auszulegen... dadurch werden gewisse Etappenziele zur Maximalen Stufe immer weiter heruntergesetzt, während das Maximumlevel höher steigt.

Was das Mount ab 30 betrifft, denke ich mal, dass demnächst dann, nach dem release, die ganzen whine-threads losgehen, wie dämlich es doch sei, dass man jetzt 30lvl bis zum epic hat und blablabla, schon klingeln bei blizzard die Alarmglocken und schon wird da auch dran gearbeitet...

Naja, soviel dazu von mir...


----------



## Sarcz (19. Juni 2008)

ich kann ja verstehen, dass man sich aufregt wenn:
-die pres wegfallen
-man für hero marken t5+ items bekommt...
-die harten encounter generft werden
-und und und
aber wenn man sich hier aufregt, dass man ein mount ab 30 kaufen kann...ein stink normales Mount, nicht mal epic, dann findet mein verständis ein Ende.....
Mein Gott das betrifft zu 90% doch eh nur die Twinks und ich glaube jedem der nebenbei twink kommt diese Änderung entgegen.
Da kann man nicht sagen: wir haben tagelang tk geraidet um die bt/mh pres zu machen...etc.....ihr seit da nur von Punkt A --> B etwas länger gelaufen und das für 10 lvl.


----------



## BalianTorres (19. Juni 2008)

Gnarak schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> hab gehört das Blizzard demnächst auch noch neue Leute sucht, weil es demnächst ausser GM´s auch noch ZM´s geben soll.
> 
> ...



Nä, nä, nä! Was bist du doch für ein lustiges Kerlchen! Ich hab echt unterm Tisch gelegen! Und dann auch noch sooo ein piffiger Post. 

Du bestätigst (leider) die Meinung vieler Ex-WoWler und bis heute noch vieler aktiven WoW-Spieler:

Die WoW-Community besteht mittlerweile zu 75% nur noch aus saudummen Grenzdebielen! Was du Superhirn ja im vollen Umfang wieder einmal deutlich machst!


Ach ja, bevor ichs vergesse: Flame on! Ich hab heut noch nicht gelacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arithos (19. Juni 2008)

Mit anspruchsvoll meinte ich nicht, dass man zu Fuß unterwegs ist, sondern allgemein, dass man etwas tun musste um etwas zu bekommen. Vor zwei Jahren konnte sich beinahe niemand das Mount leisten, wenn er 40 wurde (auf nem neuen Server), man musste was dafür tun. Man musste sparen und sich immer bewusst sein, dass man die Kohle bald brauchen wird. Ebenso zB die ganzen Zugangsberechtigungen zu Instanzen. Man musste was dafür tun um in irgend ne Raidinstanz zu spazieren. Man musste sich dafür qualifizieren. Und jetzt hat man lauter Leute im Raid die noch nie was davon gehört haben. Dadurch verliert so ne Raidinstanz an Respekt/Anspruch - is einfach ne normale Inni wo man halt mehr Leute mitnehmen kann.


----------



## Ronas (19. Juni 2008)

finde es ein wenig unfair den oldsqlern gegenüber aber es war klar dass sowas kommen musste


----------



## Mollari (19. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PureAndy (19. Juni 2008)

Welcher Beginner kann sich dann mit level 30 nen Mount leisten-.-


----------



## Tanknix (19. Juni 2008)

So sieht es aus Arithos.

Erst wird die EP zahl erhöht, dann gibts Endgame sachen für lau und nun mounts ab 30, ganz toll.


----------



## Urengroll (19. Juni 2008)

B.CA$H schrieb:


> So ein Mist -.-
> Also ich hoffe das diese Patchliste gefaked ist!!!!
> Wir haben unsere Mounts schwer erarbeitet!!!!
> und jezte dürfen die mit 30 reiten,so ein Mist....
> ...




Was ist das denn bitte schön? Schwer erarbeitet. Alles Schnee von gestern was war. Es wäre nur dämlich, das man sich darüber aufregt, meiner Meinung nach.
Und wer ist bitte schön "die"?

"Die da , die da , die da , die da nein Freitag ist sie nie da................"


----------



## Arithos (19. Juni 2008)

Huiiii du bist ja so geil Mollari! Du hast schon 3 70! Boah! Und dir geht es total am Arsch vorbei was mit Level 30 oder 40 is! Und dazu musst du extra hierherkommen um das allen kundzutun anstatt mit deinem Imbaroxxorchars Arena zu machen. Du bist mein Held!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arithos (19. Juni 2008)

Tanknix schrieb:


> So sieht es aus Arithos.
> 
> Erst wird die EP zahl erhöht, dann gibts Endgame sachen für lau und nun mounts ab 30, ganz toll.


Ja und die Liste wird weitergehen. Spätestens beim 3. Addon wird man sich aussuchen können, ob man seinen Char auf Stufe 1, 60, 70 oder 80 erstellen will.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monasaxx (19. Juni 2008)

ich weiss nicht was hier manche haben.ich finds geil,wenn man schon ab 30 ein mount hat.Hier heulen eh nur die rum,die schon 35k 70er haben.
und grad ab lvl 30 sind die laufwege schon etwas nervig,wenn nicht sogar früher.ich sag nur dämmerwald^^

Freut euch des Lebens,und wer sowieso nie wieder twinkt,dem kanns ja eh egal sein.


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (19. Juni 2008)

Liebe Community...

Zereisst Euch doch nicht gegenseitig hier. Das bringt doch nichts. Und denkt nicht immer daran, dass Blizz den "Anfängern" alles in den Allerwertesten schiebt. So ist es nun auch wieder nicht.
Blizz vereinfacht nur die "Anfangslevel" (und ich rede hier von 1-60)... und wenn man logisch nachdenkt, dann kommt man auch selbst drauf warum:
Zum einen ist da natürlich die finanzielle Sicht (Blizz ist schliesslich kein Wohlfahrtsverein). Hierbei liegt offensichtlich das neue AddOn und möglicherweise auch noch BC im Auge. Das Grund-WoW liegt kaum mehr im Interesse. Warum? Nun, ich kenne die Zahlen genauso wenig wie ihr, aber ich denke Blizz führt dies auf zu wenige Neuzugänge zurück, bzw. will Blizz natürlich auch, dass die Neuzugänge die doch noch zu WoW finden, auch gleich auf die AddOns aufspringen können (und somit auch mehr Geld ausgeben).
Ein weiterer Grund für Vereinfachungen sind sicherlich auch Twinks von bestehenden Spielern. Blizz will wohl kaum mehr neuen Content in die alte Welt integrieren (was ja logisch ist, wenn man sich das Beispiel mit der finanziellen Sich ansieht), dafür aber mehr End-Game-Content. Ich meine, wer geht denn heute noch alles mit 60 in die alten Raidinstanzen? Jo, genau. Kaum einer... warum? Weil es sich nicht lohnt, wenn man eh besseres Equip in Outland bekommt.
Des Weiteren versucht Blizz damit auch den alteingesessenen Usern, die vielleicht mal Lust auf eine andere Klasse haben, diese relativ schnell auf ein hohes Niveau zu schrauben.

Ich sehe es halt auch so: Würde Blizz diese Vereinfachungen nicht durchführen, dann würde es nach dem dritten oder sogar vierten AddOn so lange dauern, bis man auf Level 100 (beispielsweise) ist, dass keiner mehr die letzten beiden AddOns kaufen würde (ausser vielleicht ein paar der alteingesessenen Spieler, die keine Lust aufs Twinken haben), weil alle noch am "alten WoW" zocken.

Meines Erachtens hat Blizz nur einen grossen Fehler mit BC (und bald wohl auch mit WotLK) gemacht. Und zwar haben die sich wohl gedacht: "Hmm... wenn auf den Servern schon so viele 60er sind und alle schon mit Full-Epic rumlaufen (was ja damals noch etwas "bewundernswertes" war ;-) ), dann müssen wir den Einstig ins AddOn so stark anziehen, dass es für diese Spieler nicht zu einfach wird."
Und *zack* haben sie plötzlich Equip (und Fähigkeiten) eingebaut, das überdimensional besser war, als das der alten Welt (damit natürlich auch Spieler ohne T-Set, etc. eine Chance hatten). Hätten sie dieses Equip einfach langsam fortschreiten lassen (sodass Full-Epic immernoch extrem gut gewesen wäre), dann würde es heute nicht diesen riesen Sprung zwischen alter Welt und AddOn geben. Somit wäre der "Low-Level-Content" auch heute noch beliebter auf den jeweiligen Level.
Aber vielleicht war es auch so gewollt von Blizz, damit sich eben die Spieler nicht mehr so lange auf den niedrigen Leveln aufhalten. Aber egal was es ist. Blizz wird WoW stetig ändern... ich dachte die meisten hätten sich da mal dran gewöhnt. Also hört auf zu jammern, es bringt doch eh nichts.


----------



## Mollari (19. Juni 2008)

@ Arithos

Ich spiele keine Arena oder BG's, bin reiner PVE'ler. Nebenbei sind es sogar schon 4 70er, aber darum geht es Dir ja auch gar nicht, sonst hättest Du mal nachgeschaut.
Aber Du hast Recht, es interessiert mich nicht was mit Level 30 oder 40 ist, warum sollte es auch? Wir sind doch alle längst darüber hinaus. Sich über Dinge aufzuregen die man sowieso nicht ändern kann ist müßig. Entweder ich nehme es hin und es ist in Ordnung oder ich bin
konsequent und gehe. Aber alles von vorneherein schlecht machen und trotzdem weiterspielen zeugt einfach von wenig Charakter. Überleg Dir das mal. 
Und die die neu anfangen werden es nie anders kennen, wem geht denn also was verloren? Werd mal erwachsen und lerne zu argumentieren bevor Du mit Diskussionen anfängst.


----------



## mendozino (19. Juni 2008)

Tanknix schrieb:


> So sieht es aus Arithos.
> 
> Erst wird die EP zahl erhöht, dann gibts Endgame sachen für lau und nun mounts ab 30, ganz toll.



Ja wenn man keine anderen Ziele im Leben hat als WOW und das als Lebenswerk sieht, dann ists ärgerlich. Das kann ich nachvollziehen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Für mich ists ein Spiel und ich finds sinnvoll, dass auf dem jetzt längeren Weg zum Rentenalter das Reiten schneller kommt. Für Twinks gut aber auch für Anfänger. Zu Classic Zeiten war das ja auch ein Meilenstein endlich reiten zu können, das ist ja nun nicht mehr so, also ändern. Ist nur konsequent. Und damit ist auch der Preis klar, 35 G ist fürn 30 immer noch ein schöner Batzen wenn er kein Twink ist.


----------



## Soramac (19. Juni 2008)

mendozino schrieb:


> Ja wenn man keine anderen Ziele im Leben hat als WOW und das als Lebenswerk sieht, dann ists ärgerlich. Das kann ich nachvollziehen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sehe Ich  nicht, du kannst heut schon mit Level 20 um die 30 Gold haben, brauchst nur den Beruf: Kräuterkunde oder Bergbau erlernen und kriegst dann vom Auktionshaus nur Gold in Arsch geschoben...

Zum Thema: Mounts ab 30, finde ich total lächerlich. ..eine gute Neuerung  	 [ 542 ] wenn Ich das schon sehe, die meisten Leute haben dafür abgestimmt , hallo.. ihr wisst es ja garnicht zu schätzen wie gut ihr es schon in Burning Cruasde habt. Hättet mal früher zur Anfangsseiten WoW spielen müssen, da musste man schaffen um gute Gegenstände zu kriegen, aber heute.. ich verstehs einfach nicht mehr und die lächerlichen Kommentare könnt ihr Euch sparen.


----------



## Unexcelledx (19. Juni 2008)

ich finds gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Struppistrap (19. Juni 2008)

warum macht blizzard nur sowas?!

Die Freude auf das erste Mount war damals ganz groß, nun is das schon mal hin.
Zudem wünsche ich den 39er pvp twinks viel spaß in den bgs.....


----------



## Nr.2 (19. Juni 2008)

ich find ehrlich gesagt shit...
mich betriffts mitm pvp twink... i find das eher scheise..   ganz besonders in ws wird das  nun noch längere runden geben ..    -.-


----------



## Black Templa (19. Juni 2008)

Also ich finde das ganze war schon echt überfällig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Laufwege sind ja echt teilweise ziemlich lang und man braucht manchmal Ewigkeiten von einem Ort zum anderen, wenn man noch kein Mount hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Selbst die Flugpunkte helfen da nicht immer weiter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich glaube auch, dass die Mounts dann 40% haben werden, weil alles andere keinen Sinn machen würde. Die 35g sind auch in Ordung, also meiner Meinung nach ne super Sache. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Freue mich schon auf die neuen Mounts. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Außerdem ist es noch ein Anreiz mehr sich nen Twink hochzuziehen, bevor das neue Addon kommt, meiner Meinung nach. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laxera (19. Juni 2008)

hab mal "gut" angekreuzt (sicher könnte es ein wenig teuerer sein, ABER: das ist für leute die neu anfangen gedacht (meiner meinung nach) und von denen haben die wenigsten mit lvl 30 diese 35 Gold zusammen (ich hatte mit meinem main nicht mal die 90 auf lvl 40 zusammen....ok als schneider/enchanter auch net anders zu erwarten, da nix zu verticken...

daneben freue ich mich (wenn es denn kommt) für meine twinks (mein pala (4. höchster twink) ist zwar schon 34, aber das sind immerhin noch 6 lvl bis zum mount! und da ich den sehr wenig spiele (zocke immo meinen 3ten chara auf 70 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 meine jägerin (66 im moment)) währe das sehr gut vor allem im Stranglethorn valley (da das gebiet so groß ist)....ok ich hoffe da als pala nicht hin zu müssen, aber wenn doch (warum ich nicht hin will: ich mag es nicht (ausser mit jäger wegen petskills, weil da alles rumfetzt was skills hat die man als hunter nat. erwerben will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg LAX
ps: regt euch net auf, ich mach es ja auch nicht (denkt mal nach, wie es währe wenn ihr jetzt WOW anfange würdet (70 lvl vor euch, und jeder spinner (viele zumindest) haben mounts und rennen damit kreise um euch und helfen tut euch auch fast keiner, ausser: ihre habt freunde oder ne wirklich gute gilde (die sind sellten finde ich) und ihr müsst sehen wie ihr zurecht kommt (ok ging mir auch net anders, aber ich gebe zu das ich WOW ab lvl 20 (- ca. 40) oft am liebsten ins eck gefeuert hätte (und auch dort gelassen hätte) wenn mir nicht a) jemand geholfen hätte oder b) mit patches was geändert worden währe)


----------



## Cithian (19. Juni 2008)

war schon längst nötig sowas der weg von 1-60 interessiert eh keine sau mehr man wills nur schnell möglich hinter sich bringen deswegen find ich den flame mancher in den comments und hier total überzogen. ein netherdrachen umsonst oder das gold herabstufen wär was zum flamen aber sowas hier sicherlich nicht!


----------



## Tiandre (19. Juni 2008)

und wie genau willst du das gold herabstufen? xD wie soll das denn bitte gehen?


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (19. Juni 2008)

PureAndy schrieb:


> Welcher Beginner kann sich dann mit level 30 nen Mount leisten-.-


Ganz einfach: JEDER ! Wer nich wegen jeden Scheiß ins AH rennt ,seine grünen Sachen gewinnbringend verkauft und ein wenig haushaltet, hat mit 30 sogar das Geld für 2 Mounts über. Ich darf hierzu empfehlen auch möglichst viele Instanzen mitzunehmen, da hier das meiste Geld zu verdienen ist. Ich hatte bisher nie Probs das Geld für 1 Mount zusammen zu bekommen und meine Frau hatte bisher meist sogar das Geld für 2 bis 3 Mounts zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg Ruffy


----------



## Philipp23 (19. Juni 2008)

Gute entscheidung finde ich! Ich persöhnlich wollte ja schon immer ein lvl 10 schaf mount mit ner geschwn von 20% haben.. Doch keiner hört auf mich !!! 

btw. nun müssen se nur noch die lvl 10-60 Gebiete erneuern. Dan haben auch wieder alle lust aufs leveln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kargath-Darkmagier (19. Juni 2008)

Ein wenig schade, die Reisegestalt in der Druiden form wird so ziemlich sinnlos


So long


----------



## Orinas16 (19. Juni 2008)

Ich finds gut! So kommen meine Twink schneller zu nem Mount  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und für alle Neulinge wird es sicher auch nicht schön sein auf 30, 35G für ein Mount rauszuschleudern, ich finde, dass kann man gut mit den 100G auf 40 vergleichen! Selbst wenn man immer schön grüne Sachen im AH verkauft, schmerzt sowas immer im Geldbeutel. Also hört auf rumzu-whinen. Ich freu mich einfach drüber. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mfg Orinas


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (19. Juni 2008)

Kargath-Darkmagier schrieb:


> Ein wenig schade, die Reisegestalt in der Druiden form wird so ziemlich sinnlos
> 
> 
> So long


LOL wieder mal einer der keine Ahnung hat. Ich wiederhole mich ungern, deswegen sag ich nur Freu Dich das Du die Reisegestalt hast ,wenn Du bei Supremus bist. Um nur ein Beispiel zu nennen.


----------



## neo1986 (19. Juni 2008)

Ich würds geil finden dan macht es mir endlich wider mehr Spaß. aber ob das so viel schneller sein wird? Glaub ich net.
Finds aber trotzdem geil und hoffentlich stimmt es!


----------



## Cloud the Nightmare (19. Juni 2008)

Lest eüch einfach mal in Ruhe die Seite da durch ..
Fällt eüch vieleicht was auf ?

Ja ??

Dann könnt ihr schon mal lesen.
Geht mal auf die Normale Seite von WoW. www.wow-europe.com   
Und geht mal auf Testrealm Notes...

Na aufgefallen ?
Die Seite die er angibt ist eine ganz andere ....
Also Fake ...

Und auch der rest der da steht is nunja ....

VIel spaß noch..


----------



## Arithos (19. Juni 2008)

Cloud schrieb:


> Lest eüch einfach mal in Ruhe die Seite da durch ..
> Fällt eüch vieleicht was auf ?
> 
> Ja ??
> ...


Du kannst aber auch nicht lesen. Das sind die Patchnotes von den Amerikanischen Testrealms, das hat nichts mit wow-europe zu tun - noch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (19. Juni 2008)

Cloud schrieb:


> Lest eüch einfach mal in Ruhe die Seite da durch ..
> Fällt eüch vieleicht was auf ?
> 
> Ja ??
> ...


Auf der offiziellen findest Du diese Info auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RPGler83 (19. Juni 2008)

ich verstehe nicht warum immer wenn wat nees kommt immer die leute anfangen müssen "ich höre etz wow auf " wieso habt ihr es dann überhaupt gezockt mein gott es hat eh etz bestimmt scho fast jeder einen 70 für die neueinsteiger ist es gut so kommen die schneller hoch und man hat neue leute zum instanzen oda raid gehen dann könnt ihr nörgler dan auch gehen vermisst euch dann eh keiner wie kinder " der hat einnen besseren schnuller als ich will ich auch bäh *heul*

viel spass noch euch anderen 


FÜR DIE HORDE UND FÜR DIE ALLIANCE XD


----------



## Kritiker (19. Juni 2008)

Bei dem ganzen Rumgeheule, dass die "Casuals" alles in den Allerwertesten gesteckt bekommen, kann ich nur hoffen, dass Blizz die Abogebühren nicht senkt, sonst hören noch einige mit dem Spie auf, weil sie sich Spielzeit früher noch mit 12,99 &#8364; hart erarbeiten mußten.


----------



## dalai (19. Juni 2008)

Macht auf jeden Fall das Schlingendorntal und Uldaman (schon mal dorthin geloffen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) atrraktiver, da man dort ohne Mount angeschmissen ist. Ausserdem passt das ziemlich zum neuen Style von Blizzard, sie wollen und müssen den weg zu lvl 70 verkürzen, so dass man schnell bc und bald wotlk kauft. Bei einigen Gelegenheitsspielern geht sonst die Spiellust verloren und kaufen sie nie die Erweiterungen. Finde diese Änderung gut und schlau von blizz.


----------



## Monasaxx (19. Juni 2008)

Kargath-Darkmagier schrieb:


> Ein wenig schade, die Reisegestalt in der Druiden form wird so ziemlich sinnlos
> 
> 
> So long



mann MUSS die Form ja nicht lernen...lass sie einfach beim lehrer aus Protest^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (19. Juni 2008)

Hollo ich bin ein Oldschooler der sich alles im Schweiße seines Angesichtes mit blutenden Fingern hart erarbeitet hat.
Deshalb soll jetzt auch alles so bleiben wie es ist.
Auf GAR KEINEN FALL darf es irgend jemand besser haben als ich es damals hatte, das wäre eine Katastrophe.
Lieber laufe ich mit meinen Twinks Nr. 10 und 11 trotzig mit zusammengebissenen Zähnen Desolace hoch und Desolace wieder runter und wieder hoch und wieder runter und dasselbe in Strangele nochmal, als dass ich so nem Kacknoob auch nur das Schwarze unterm Fingernagel gönne.

So und jetzt giess ich das Blut aus meinen Stiefeln, schmier zwei Handvoll Blasensalbe drauf und marschier weiter.

"Das wandern ist des Twinkies Lust das waaaandern...."


----------



## Jemira (19. Juni 2008)

Also ich finde die Änderungen gut, wenn man jetzt noch fliegen (normal) mit 68 lernen könnte, wie gingen dann erst der flame los? (ps die Druiden konnten immer schon mit 68 fliegen).
Ansonsten: abwarten, der Patch wird nicht soo schnell kommen (wie eingige meinten zusammen mit S4, also schon nächste Woche).


----------



## Roxen (19. Juni 2008)

ich persönlich finde es für mich sehr gut weil ich mir dann schneller ein mount kaufen kann ,für weniger gold.
wo durch man dann schneller also schon ab 30 irgentwo hin kommt


----------



## herrscherdesklos (19. Juni 2008)

Kann man dann die "60%" Mounts dann reiten oder gibt es dann neue langsamere?


----------



## Deamion (19. Juni 2008)

zorakh55 schrieb:


> Ab Patch 2.4.3 soll es ja möglich sein ein Mount mit Stufe 30 für 35g zu erwerben. Was haltet ihr davon und warum?
> 
> 
> /discuss
> ...


 Ich finds gut auch wenn es für meinen twink etwas spät kommt der ist nämlich schon level 38 und wird sicher am We. 40 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Dennoch eine vernüftige Änderung da Blizzard den Level Cap ja mit dem 2.Addon auf 80 anheben wird ist es nur vernüftig das neue Spiele dann schon mit Level 30 Reiten können das erleichtert das schnelle leveln dann nochmal etwas und so hat man recht flott den anschluß an die anderen Spieler ein dickes + dafür.


----------



## Rasgaar (19. Juni 2008)

Kritiker schrieb:


> Bei dem ganzen Rumgeheule, dass die "Casuals" alles in den Allerwertesten gesteckt bekommen, kann ich nur hoffen, dass Blizz die Abogebühren nicht senkt, sonst hören noch einige mit dem Spie auf, weil sie sich Spielzeit früher noch mit 12,99 € hart erarbeiten mußten.




/sign



Und wenn doch nur alle die jetzt rumwhinen und mit dem Aufhören drohen, selbige auch wirklich in die Tat umsetzen würden....
Aber meist sinds ja dieselben die bei der darauffolgenden Neuerung wieder whinen und wieder drohen aufzuhören....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pingu77 (19. Juni 2008)

B.CA$H schrieb:


> So ein Mist -.-
> Also ich hoffe das diese Patchliste gefaked ist!!!!
> Wir haben unsere Mounts schwer erarbeitet!!!!
> und jezte dürfen die mit 30 reiten,so ein Mist....
> ...



Es bringt doch dir auch was, zum Beispiel Twinken wird einfacher und lustiger...


----------



## mondarro (19. Juni 2008)

ich finde immer diese argumente mit dem erarbeitet sehr nett
in den minen der netherscherbe liefen eine lange zeit nur ein paar kleine hetzer rum und man hat sich mit 10 anderen um die mobs gekloppt  um nach wochenlangem ruffarmen seine netherdrachen zu bekommen , das war arbeit und nervig
heute laufen die hetzer an jeder ecke rum und auch eier finden sich wesentlich häufiger
was solls , soll ich deswegen mit wow aufhören ???
lol klar weil es einige etwas leichter haben höre ich auf ^^
was für ein bescheuertes argument
und worum gehts überhaupt ?
darum sich etwas früher schneller fortbewegen zu können , nicht mehr
kommt einerseits leuten zugute, die vielleicht mit dem spiel neu anfangen und dann nicht mehr "nur" bis 70 sondern bis 80 lvln müssen
andererseits auch allen twinks der 70er ,die hier teilweise rumjammern, aber im endeffekt auch froh sind, dass sie mit ihrem twink nicht mehr laufen müssen
die einzigen , die sich beschweren dürften , wäre die , die sich mit 40 das mount holen und eine woche später das lvl auf 30 gesenkt würde
aber allen kann das doch rel egal sein bzw sollten sie sich für ihre twinks freuen


----------



## N00blike (19. Juni 2008)

finde das es totaler mist ist!

dann kann man den geisterwolf oder die reisegestalt gleich mit weg patchen!
finde die gestalten super geil nur dadurch werden die echt komplett überflüssig und man wird sie noch seltener sehen...

fand es bis jetzt ganz gut mit den stufen 40 und 60...
aber naja die machen ja eh was sie wollen


----------



## Urengroll (19. Juni 2008)

Monkey_D_Ruffy schrieb:


> Ganz einfach: JEDER ! Wer nich wegen jeden Scheiß ins AH rennt ,seine grünen Sachen gewinnbringend verkauft und ein wenig haushaltet, hat mit 30 sogar das Geld für 2 Mounts über. Ich darf hierzu empfehlen auch möglichst viele Instanzen mitzunehmen, da hier das meiste Geld zu verdienen ist. Ich hatte bisher nie Probs das Geld für 1 Mount zusammen zu bekommen und meine Frau hatte bisher meist sogar das Geld für 2 bis 3 Mounts zusammen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Also als völliger Anfänger wirst du am Anfang nicht direkt 30 G zusammen haben. War ja froh, das ich auf Stufe 60 50G zusammen hatte und ich habe so gut wie nichts im AH gekauft bzw. wußte erst nicht, das es ein Auktionshaus gibt, wo man die Items teuer verkaufen kann. Meine Anfänge liegen gar nicht so lange zurück.
Beim 2. Char hatte ich sehr woll schon 30 G zusammen, da man ja hinterher immer schlauer ist.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (19. Juni 2008)

ich find mounts ab 30 auch gut mir geht das ständige gelatsche mit twinks ziemlich auf den sack xDD


----------



## BimmBamm (19. Juni 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Auf GAR KEINEN FALL darf es irgend jemand besser haben als ich es damals hatte, das wäre eine Katastrophe.



Ich will auch die Einführung des "alten" Flugsystems! Diese zusätzlichen Flugrouten gehören entfernt! Außerdem soll man wieder nur von einem Flugpunkt zum nächsten fliegen können! 



> Lieber laufe ich mit meinen Twinks Nr. 10 und 11 trotzig mit zusammengebissenen Zähnen Desolace hoch und Desolace wieder runter und wieder hoch und wieder runter und dasselbe in Strangele nochmal, als dass ich so nem Kacknoob auch nur das Schwarze unterm Fingernagel gönne.



Eben! Das hat doch alles so viel Spaß gemacht, wenn man vom Questgeber erst einmal 20 Minuten laufen mußte und nach Abgabe direkt noch mal den gleichen Weg nehmen durfte! Da hat man doch noch was erlebt! Das war echt Spielspaß pur!

Spaß beiseite: Ich find's gut! Seien wir doch ehrlich: Das Gruppenspiel findet in WoW fast ausschließlich im "Endgame" statt. Um daran teilnehmen zu können, muß man erst 70 Stufen überwinden, in denen man hauptsächlich durch eine fast leere Spielwelt rennt (das ist halt so, wenn man ein Spielprinzip an "Items" aufhängt; nicht an der Entwicklung der Charaktere). Mit dem AddOn ist demnächst auch die Scherbenwelt so leer und öde. Es geht Blizz wohl um die Zeitanpassung: Wer demnächst auf 80 levelt, soll nicht mehr Zeit verbringen als vor dem AddOn, damit ihm nicht die Lust vergeht. Deshalb wird mit Sicherheit auch der Levelling-Speed in der Scherbenwelt angepasst (und es wird wieder eine wilde Kreischorgie geben).

Bimmbamm


----------



## ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR (19. Juni 2008)

Es ist ne grauenhafte Erneuerung.... zum kotzen.

Ich hab damals bis lvl 40 warten müssen un 90g zahlen müssen, drum will ich nich, dass andere es leichter haben.

Is doch scheiße.


----------



## Knowing (19. Juni 2008)

Endlich, hätte schon mindestens mit 2.4 kommen müssen, auch sollte die Voraussetzung fürs fliegen auf 65 herabgesetzt werden und jetzt net mimimi es wird niemanden was weggenommen und früher war das und jenes. Alles ist ständigen Veränderungen unterworfen, wie im richtigen Leben auch in WOW also her damit.


----------



## ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR (19. Juni 2008)

Knowing schrieb:


> Endlich, hätte schon mindestens mit 2.4 kommen müssen, auch sollte die Voraussetzung fürs fliegen auf 65 herabgesetzt werden und jetzt net mimimi es wird niemanden was weggenommen und früher war das und jenes. Alles ist ständigen Veränderungen unterworfen, wie im richtigen Leben auch in WOW also her damit.



Doch es wird uns was weggenommen... der Spaß am Spiel, weil wir wissen, dass das was wir jetz erreichen bald wieder jeder assi erreichen kann. Und zwar noch schneller, leichter und unaufwendiger mit weniger Ärger und Hass


----------



## Azddel (19. Juni 2008)

ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR schrieb:


> Doch es wird uns was weggenommen... der Spaß am Spiel, weil wir wissen, dass das was wir jetz erreichen bald wieder jeder assi erreichen kann. Und zwar noch schneller, leichter und unaufwendiger mit weniger Ärger und Hass



Falls das Ironie sein soll: bitte deutlicher markieren!
Falls nicht: auweia.

Und Grüße von einem "assi".


----------



## Pumajäger (19. Juni 2008)

Ach ich habe jetzt einen Pala twink auf 35 bis des Patch wirklich rauskommt ist der schon 40 und außer das es weniger kostet (was mich herzlich wenig interessiert habe ja einen goldigen Main) ist nichts anders.


Klar ist es gut aber für was braucht man dann noch die reisegestalt vom Dudu im PvE?

Fürs wegrennen bei zu viel gepullten mobs?

Sonst verwahrlost sie eher.


Ich habe lvl 40 immer als eine sehr gute Stufe zum reiten gefunden nur ein klein wenig zu teuer für Einsteiger.


----------



## BimmBamm (19. Juni 2008)

Pumajäger schrieb:


> Klar ist es gut aber für was braucht man dann noch die reisegestalt vom Dudu im PvE?



Sieht weiterhin gut aus und ist bei kleinen Strecken immer noch schneller, als auf das Mount zu warten. Außerdem müssen Druiden sich nun keine Weinerei wegen einem kleinen Vorteil mehr anhören.

Du weißt doch: Die anderen Klassen in WoW gibt es nur, damit Druiden was zu lachen haben. Daran wird sich auch in Zukunft nichts ändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Bimmbamm, dessen Mains ein Jäger und ein Def-Krieger sind, der aber an seinem kleinen "Dudu" einen echten Narren gefressen hat


----------



## DanielBVB (19. Juni 2008)

World of Casualcraft
Das zeigt mal wieder das WoW einfach nurnoch was für die Breite Masse...
Ich kenne keinen Spieler der nach BC angefangen und schonmal gefarmt hat -.-


----------



## Tscheb (19. Juni 2008)

Finde ich gut.grtz Blizzard.Nun machts vielleicht etwas mehr spass Twinks hochzuleveln.


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (19. Juni 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> [...] Mit dem AddOn ist demnächst auch die Scherbenwelt so leer und öde. Es geht Blizz wohl um die Zeitanpassung: Wer demnächst auf 80 levelt, soll nicht mehr Zeit verbringen als vor dem AddOn, damit ihm nicht die Lust vergeht. Deshalb wird mit Sicherheit auch der Levelling-Speed in der Scherbenwelt angepasst (und es wird wieder eine wilde Kreischorgie geben). [...]


Jup, genau das denke ich auch. Diese Anpassung wird sicherlich nicht zu WotLK direkt rauskommen (damit ja alle DKs noch die Gelegenheit haben die Outlands nochmals zu wiederholen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), aber vielleicht 1 bis 1,5 Jahre später (wenn dann AddOn 3 "The wet dephts of the Maelstrom" [oder wie auch immer] angekündigt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).


----------



## Lilo07 (19. Juni 2008)

jo ist klasse, geht einem echt auf den Sack immer so viel rumzurennen wenn man noch low ist, vorallem haben die allies es jetzt einfacher, die können jetzt schneller zum Kloster kommen.

Also subba toll! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Søren (19. Juni 2008)

Also ganz ehrlich mir wayne, aba eher in richtung net gut.


----------



## Gothikor (19. Juni 2008)

gogo Epic Reiten auf 50 runter und 350g kosten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg

Gothikor


----------



## Geige (19. Juni 2008)

also ich finds so ne halb gute halb schlechte idee
es ist gut das das lvl heruntergesetzt wurde aber ich finds scheiße das der preis gesenkt
wurde!
wär es nicht besser ein drittes mount zu designen und es ab lvl 20 für alle klassen zugänglich zu machen
das mount sollte dann aber nur 40% schneller sein und sollt ca 20 gold kosten das wär ne richtig gute neuerung gewesen
(ok vl doch nur 10 oder 15 gold)


----------



## Tearor (19. Juni 2008)

DanielBVB schrieb:


> World of Casualcraft
> Das zeigt mal wieder das WoW einfach nurnoch was für die Breite Masse...
> Ich kenne keinen Spieler der nach BC angefangen und schonmal gefarmt hat -.-


ja und? sind wir alten säcke jetzt was besseres weil wir schonmal gefarmt haben? wobei ich durchausleute kenne die erst seit BC zocken und glaub mir, Lederverarbeitung ohne viel Gold auf 375 zocken erfordert farmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ausserdem HALLO?
8 millionen Spieler preBC, 10 Millionen seit BC - wow war schon immer was für die breite Masse!
Ausserdem sollte man mal definieren was casual heisst, denkt sich nämlich jeder was anderes drunter.
Ich finds immer witzig wie Spieler, die sich nicht als Casual sehen, casual fast wie ein schimpfwort benutzen. Ich kenn hardcorer die nichmal Illidan down haben (dafür 17 twinks) und casuals die grad an muru/kiljaeden dran sind mit 2 raids die woche.


----------



## handyfeuerinecke (19. Juni 2008)

hmm weiß nich sind dann ja nur noch 10 lvl unterschied : 
1-29 kein mount
30-39 langsameres langsames mount (xD)
40-59 langsames mount (60%)
60 ....

bringts das?!


----------



## Tearor (19. Juni 2008)

handyfeuerinecke schrieb:


> hmm weiß nich sind dann ja nur noch 10 lvl unterschied :
> 1-29 kein mount
> 30-39 langsameres langsames mount (xD)
> 40-59 langsames mount (60%)
> ...


du bekommst das 60% mount ab 30. Nirgendwo steht etwas anderes.
Sondern es heisst "apprentice riding skill available @ lv30", und das ist der 60% skill.


----------



## dragon1 (19. Juni 2008)

ich finde das ist ok nur der preis stimmt nicht


----------



## AngusD (19. Juni 2008)

Ihr, die ihr die Änderung schlechtredet, klingt wie mürrische alte Säcke:

_Damals mussten wir morgens um 4 Uhr aufstehen und die Kühe melken, wenn wir zum Frühstück Milch haben wollten. Natürlich hatten wir auch keine Eimer und mussten die Milch in unseren Händen transportieren... ohne einen Tropfen zu verschütten! Nach dem Frühstück mussten wir dann durch 2m hohen Schnee, der plötzlich im Juli gefallen ist, zur 10, ach was, 20 km entfernten Schule laufen... natürlich ohne Schuhe und den Schneeräumdienst gab es damals auch noch nicht. Die ersten 10 km bin ich auf dem linken Fuß gehüpft, damit der rechte warm blieb, die restlichen 10 km bin ich dann auf dem rechten Fuß gehüpft, um den linken aufzuwärmen...

Und was ist heute? Heutzutage stehen die Balgen um 7:30 Uhr auf, holen sich die Milch aus dem Kühlschrank und lassen sich im klimatisierten Bus zur Schule fahren. Diese faulen Drecksgören...._
(Frei nach Bill Cosby)​
Jaja, damals war alles besser.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Leute sehts ein, das Spiel verändert sich - ob zum Guten oder Schlechten sei mal dahingestellt.
Ich persönlich finde es nicht schlimm. Mir ist es sogar herzlichst egal.


----------



## Brisk7373 (19. Juni 2008)

B.CA$H schrieb:


> So ein Mist -.-
> Also ich hoffe das diese Patchliste gefaked ist!!!!
> Wir haben unsere Mounts schwer erarbeitet!!!!
> und jezte dürfen die mit 30 reiten,so ein Mist....
> ...



omfg was sind 35 g auf lvl 30 ? dann farm halt humanoide mobs -.-


----------



## KinayFeelwood (19. Juni 2008)

wenn ich jez kein hexer wär würd ich mein geld zurück foprdern das ich fürs reiten lernen gezahlt hab xD


----------



## Kawock (19. Juni 2008)

Find ich gut. Ich erriner mich noch an meine Zeit 30-40. Ätzend... da gabs auch noch keinen FP im Rebellenlager.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Auch gerade für Anfänger finde ich es aufjedenfall Okay, jeder von uns müsste Wissen, was das für ein Mist war, 100g zu farmen - nur damit man 60% schneller laufen kann. Stufe 30 und 35g + 8/9/10g das Pferd sind völlig Okay.


Wieso meckert Ihr nicht, das Nachtelfen (bzw. Auberdine Quester) Angeln umsonst lernen können ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Weiter so Blizzard, dann macht es auch wieder Spass zu twinken!


----------



## kennydgs (19. Juni 2008)

Ich muss sagen mir gefällt das ganze, beim twinken bin ich endlich flotter. was den preis angeht: wer neu einsteigt für den is das mit level 30 immer noch ein haufen schotter.


----------



## Nicool (19. Juni 2008)

dickes tumbs up mein twink freut sich und alle die neu anfangen haben es bitter nötig, denn seit die lvl zeit verkürzt wurde generiert man durchs lvln ne gute ecke weniger gold!

also weiter so blizz


----------



## Kawock (19. Juni 2008)

Buffer_Overrun schrieb:


> Und *zack* haben sie plötzlich Equip (und Fähigkeiten) eingebaut, das überdimensional besser war, als das der alten Welt (damit natürlich auch Spieler ohne T-Set, etc. eine Chance hatten).



Was ein Schwachsinn... nenn mir irgendwen, der seine Epischen T2 Sachen gegen blaue oder gar grüne Questitems VOR 65 ausgetauscht hat ? Das ist völliger Schwachsinn. 

Und selbst wenn... T2 auf die Bank und fertig. Schonmal nen 70er mit T2 gesehen ? Das wäre total bescheuert...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein Addon ist dafür unteranderem dafür da, alte Spieler bei Laune zu halten, sei es mit neuen Instanzen und auch neuer Ausrüstung, wieso solltest du dann noch immer T2 tragen ?!


(*Ich nenne hier T2 und nicht T3, da für die meißten T2 doch eher realistischer war. Wobei man mit t3 locker die Heros (vielleicht sogar die ersten bosse in kara) schaffen würde.


----------



## Lindi (19. Juni 2008)

Is schon gut so das sie das leveln vereinfachen...Wenn jemand erst mit WOTLK anfängt dann sollte man das Spiel nicht unnötig in die Länge ziehen.
War nur sinnvoll solange das LevelMax bei 60 lag aber nun is der Weg ja noch ein wenig länger für Neueinsteiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Blutlos (19. Juni 2008)

Naja...gemischte Gefühle...
Für meine Twinks freut es mich natürlich, da bin ich ganz Egoist...
Andererseits nagt es schon an mir, dass wir seinerzeit noch barfuß durch den hüfthohen Schnee...und jetzt kriegen die Neulinge Alles auf dem Silbertablett präsentiert (wobei das Mount ja dabei die geringste Änderung ist). Naja, wir haben das Spiel noch in der Alten Welt gelernt, jetzt müssen sich halt die Endgamer mit Leuten herumärgern, die mit dem falschen Equip in hero Inzen herumhüpfen und nicht wissen was ihr Char eigentlich kann...logisch, das man da auch den Endgame Content vereinfachen muss...schauen wir mal wo das dann endet... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rei (19. Juni 2008)

ich finde es toll das man das mount schon ab stufe 30 bekommen kann, weil man oft ziemlich lange laufstrecken zurücklegen muss um seine Quest zu machen.


----------



## Ecubeam (19. Juni 2008)

Ich mag an wow eig alles außer das ewige warten und laufen naja und ein problem weniger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (mit warten mein ich manchmal arena und bg´s)


----------



## snif07 (19. Juni 2008)

Das 60% Mount ist nichts "besonderes" wieso regen sich manche auf? Ach stimmt, wir leben in einer Motzgesellschaft...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Find ich ne gute neuerung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## streetzwei (19. Juni 2008)

ich finde die idee klasse und freue mich mit meinen twinks nicht 10 lvl länger zu laufen müssen =))


----------



## jolk (19. Juni 2008)

Brisk7373 schrieb:


> omfg was sind 35 g auf lvl 30 ? dann farm halt humanoide mobs -.-



wenn der 30iger der main ist sind 35 g schwer aufzutreiben, selbst wenn man deinen genialen Vorschlage befolgt...


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (20. Juni 2008)

Kawock schrieb:


> Was ein Schwachsinn... nenn mir irgendwen, der seine Epischen T2 Sachen gegen blaue oder gar grüne Questitems VOR 65 ausgetauscht hat ? Das ist völliger Schwachsinn. [...]


Oh, Du Held. Natürlich ist es Schwachsinn... Ichhabe es ja mit Absicht ein wenig dramatischer versucht auszudrücken, damit es auch wirklich jeder Depp versteht was ich meine. Aber in Foren ist es immer das Gleiche... egal wie man es ausdrückt, irgendjemand fährt Dir immer an den Karren. Von daher ist es mir jetzt zu blöd. Schlagt Euch doch die Köpfe ein. Ich habe sowieso das Gefühl, dass die meisten Poster hier nicht weiter zurück lesen als die letzten drei Postings vor ihnen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Du kannst mich jetzt natürlich an jedem einzelnen Wort, das ich nun hier schreibe aufhängen, aber Du kannst nicht leugnen, dass der Schritt vom azerothischen Equip hin zum Equip in Outland ein relativ hoher Schritt ist (im Vergleich zu früheren Leveln). So, und wenn ich heute... hier und jetzt.,.. mit einem Twink auf Level 58 mit rein grünem Equip da rübergehe es schon ziemlich knackig sein kann (logisch, eben für die Leute die mit gutem/sehr gutem/etc. rübergehen und trotzdem noch ein bisschen Anspruch wollen... das habe ich gemeint). Sobald ich aber die ersten paar grünen oder blauen Items gefunden habe, ist es überhaupt kein Problem mehr. Und genau diesen Schritt habe ich gemeint. Den gab es meines Erachtens in früheren Leveln nirgends.

P.S. Und dass irgendjemand sein T-Set vor 65 getauscht hätte, habe ich nirgends erwähnt. Mir ging es rein darum aufzuzeigen, warum der Schwierigkeitsgrad und aber gleichzeitig auch das Equip in Outland so stark erhöht/verbessert wurde. Wäre dies nicht passiert, dann hättest Du Dein T2/T3 wahrscheinlich heute noch an... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Achtung: Das war eine gewolltÜbertreibung, die als Scherz gemeint war... bitte nicht darauf eingehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Long_Wolf (20. Juni 2008)

egal, weil 

- ob 30 oder 40, das Mount vergammelt im Bankfach, 60% Speed benutzt man nicht mehr sobald man nen besseres Mount kriegen kann

- Wer sich n bissel bemüht kann derweil leicht auf episches Fliegen kommen 280%Luft/100% Bodengeschwindigkeit und mit WotLK wird wahrscheinlich noch schnellere Mounts geben


also 

Wayne ?


----------



## Villosella (20. Juni 2008)

ich hab jetzt nicht alle 14 seiten gelesen.

Dennoch heulen einige das es früher alles viel schwerer war ... und die neuen es alles in den a.... geschoben bekommen.

Meine Meinung ich find es gut ab level 30 reiten zu können vielleicht hätte man es nicht ganz so günstig machen können, nur dann wären die Anfänger wieder benachteiligt worden. (haben keinen Main der mal schnell 90g zur verfügung stellt)
Mal ein denk anstoß an jene die immer schreiben ich hab es mit hart erabeitet früher damals....
alle die jetzt nen Twink hochspielen oder neu anfangen wissen, dass es deutlich schwerer geworden ist mal eine Gruppe auf dem eigenen Level zusammen zu stellen, somit ist es wenn man keinen Level 70 Spieler kennt eher schwerer. (p.s ja ich weiß man levelt schneller von 20 bis 60 als früher) 

Insgesamt kann man aber nur sagen irgendwas muß Blizz machen, um dass leveln bis 70 einfacher zu machen sonst verlieren zu viele die Lust. Auch die Spieler die sich nen Twink machen freuen sich doch irgendwo das es nicht mehr genauso lange dauert wie beim ersten mal.


----------



## Corellon (20. Juni 2008)

Die Vorteile wurden ja ausreichend beschrieben, aber was ich Stichprobenweise las, die Nachteile etwas nebulös.

PvE: 
Man hetzt schneller durch die Gegend, Zufallsencounter werden stehen gelassen, die Gefahr besteht seinen Char nicht ausreichend kennen zu lernen.
Gamebalance ... alle Chars mit einer Reisegestalt oder Skills die Lauftempo erhöhen stehen im Vergleich nun schlechter da.

PvP:
siehe Gamebalance ... 
Open PvP wird so erschwert 
BGs verlieren einige Kalssen ihre Vorteile (damit meine ich nur die BGs 30 -39 natürlich)

Wäge ich nun Vorteile gegen Nachteile ab, komme ich zum Schluss daß die Mehrheit das gutfinden wird, jedoch das Ganze wohl mal wieder von Blizz nicht gründlich genug betrachtet wurde.


P.S. wer Rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie behalten


----------



## Descartes (20. Juni 2008)

Das was mich nervt ist einfach, das ich noch 100g gezahlt habe für den sche**....
Mein kumpel sein twink, kommt der patch, wieder zu gute, der freud sichs aufs mount ab 30
und er steht nicht alleine da. Aber komisch das besonders hunter und dudu twinks da jubeln....

Besonders die 70er twinks werten profitieren, 3 tagesquests und zack hat das twink sein mount.


----------



## Wuzilla (20. Juni 2008)

Ich finde es prima.

Es ist doch totaler Quatsch, wenn sich Leute aufregen, weil sie ihr Mount schwer erarbeitet haben (ich übrigens auch, hatte es erst mit Level 45 zusammen).

Aber das Spiel entwickelt sich nunmal weiter.
Wenn wir alles immer auf dem Stand belassen, der uns ja ach so viel Arbeit gekostet hat, dann gäbe es niemals irgendein Addon.

T0,5, T1, T2 war auch harte, richtig harte Arbeit.

Und weil das so war belassen wir es einfach beim Stand vor BC, oder wie?

Jeder kriegt ja jetzt besseres nur für ein paar Stunden questen in der Scherbenwelt.
Stellt Euch dochmal vor, ihr müsstet wieder auf Null anfangen.
Ohne jedes Wissen, wie ein Char überhaupt funktioniert.

Und dann auf Level 80 hoch ... eine Lebensaufgabe.
Damit noch Neueinsteiger kommen ist es also wichtig, dass diese auch Spaß dran finden und nicht vor einer endlosen Aufgabe stehen.
Sie haben es eh schwer genug, denn findet doch mal eine Gilde, die Regelmäßig die Instanzen der alten Welt geht.
Wir hatten das damals, somit hatten wir es auch leichter auf 60, dann 70 zu kommen.

Also kann ruhig etwas Hilfe von Blizz kommen, sonst haben sie ja keine mehr, jedenfalls nicht von den Spielern, die Ihre 70er haben.


----------



## Pauwee (20. Juni 2008)

mir ist es wurscht egal
meine twinks sind schon über 40..trotzdem hatte ich spass beim hochziehn
der sinn des spiels wird ja nicht kaputtgeändert, weil dann jeder früher reiten kann
wir können wenigstens noch sagen :" damals war alles besser..aber wir hattens schwer..soooo schwer"
mir ist es wurscht egal


----------



## quilosa (20. Juni 2008)

AngusD schrieb:


> Ihr, die ihr die Änderung schlechtredet, klingt wie mürrische alte Säcke:
> 
> _Damals mussten wir morgens um 4 Uhr aufstehen und die Kühe melken, wenn wir zum Frühstück Milch haben wollten. Natürlich hatten wir auch keine Eimer und mussten die Milch in unseren Händen transportieren... ohne einen Tropfen zu verschütten! Nach dem Frühstück mussten wir dann durch 2m hohen Schnee, der plötzlich im Juli gefallen ist, zur 10, ach was, 20 km entfernten Schule laufen... natürlich ohne Schuhe und den Schneeräumdienst gab es damals auch noch nicht. Die ersten 10 km bin ich auf dem linken Fuß gehüpft, damit der rechte warm blieb, die restlichen 10 km bin ich dann auf dem rechten Fuß gehüpft, um den linken aufzuwärmen...
> 
> ...



sowas in der art geht mir immer durch den kopf wenn das geheule anfängt wie einfach doch alles wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@topic: ob der "meilenstein" nun bei lvl 30 oder 40 steht spielt überhaupt keine rolle. wer grosse chars hat kann sich freuen, dass er nun schneller questen kann und sich sogar noch 1 fläschchen mehr kaufen von der ersparnis. wer keinen hat farmt sich die 35g bis 30 genauso mühselig zusammen wie die ca. 100g bis 40. und wer die ganze "wow-landschaft" sehen will tut es auch wenn er mit 30 reiten kann, wer die ganze pixelage schon beim vornamen kennt geniesst die aussicht auch nicht wenn er laufen muss und fängt damit nicht an wenn er erst mit 40 reiten kann.

warum sind viele denn so versessen darauf "neulinge" diese meist sinnlosen gewaltmärsche durch strangle oder desolace absolvieren zu lassen; aus prinzip, weil es "immer so war"? dann kauft euren twinks die mounts erst mit 40 damit ihr euch auf die schulter klopfen könnt wie hart ihr drauf seid. oder meldet besser euren internetzugang ab, sowas gabs ja schliesslich vor 20 jahren auch noch nicht ...  mannomann, viele hier sind so unflexibel und an altem verhaftet, dass man meinen könnte das durchschnittsalter läge bei mindestens 65.


----------



## Gwynny (20. Juni 2008)

Auf der einen Seite eigentlich gut, da macht das Twinken mehr Spaß.
Aber auf er anderen Seite hat man ja eh nur noch 10 Level, die gehen eigentlich ganz fix. Und man gibt ja dann noch mal 35 G mehr aus...

LG Gwynny


----------



## √orтεҲ ε√o (20. Juni 2008)

Kann da nur quilosa zustimmen. Aber naja, so ist das nunmal, man wird es nur extremst selten auf diesem Planeten erleben das jemand einem anderen etwas gönnt oder sich gar erstmal ernsthaft gedanken über etwas macht wenn einfaches losflamen und whinen doch so viel einfacher ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich find die neuerung ziemlich gut, mich hat das gelaufe beim Leveln tierisch genervt und meine Twinks werden sich freuen xD.

MfG


----------



## Isilorod (23. Juni 2008)

Ich finde die Erneuerung gut, da für Anfänger wie ich die wenig Zeit zum spielen haben dies eine kleine Hilfe ist.
Wer Meinung ist es wäre unfair...
Stellt euch vor es wäre bei euch gewesen, hättet ihr euch nicht auch darüber gefreut?
Ich für meinen Teil tue dies!

mfg Ben / Isilorod


----------



## SixtenF (23. Juni 2008)

bin gerade am twinken und finde es gut. hatte mich tierisch darueber aufgeregt das das laufen so lange dauert und einen tag spaeter sehe ich die patchnotes. danke blizz :-)


----------



## Assari (23. Juni 2008)

Wie schnell denkt ihr wird dann das mount? ich schätze 40%


----------



## zorakh55 (23. Juni 2008)

Assari schrieb:


> Wie schnell denkt ihr wird dann das mount? ich schätze 40%


Es ist kein neues Mount. Das von 40 ist jetzt mit 30 kaufbar. Es hat also 60%!


----------



## Assari (23. Juni 2008)

uarghs was bringts?!

egal


ok:

Am Mittwoch kommt der Patch raus?


----------



## Martok (23. Juni 2008)

die armen dudu's!
die haben jetzt ja keinen vorteil mehr mit ihrer katze....
früher waren dudu's von 30-40 mobiler
bei schamies is das anderst die haben noch immer vorteile ab 20 wegen geisterwolf


----------



## Slavery (23. Juni 2008)

Ich finds, gut, schadet ja auch niemanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rinkon (23. Juni 2008)

Ich denke halt,dass man nach dem Mount in ein großes Loch fällt(für Neueinsteiger). Man hat das Mount,und dann??? Muss man bis lvl 70 stur durchleveln,man bekommt keine Belohnung mehr. Das ist zumindest meine Ansicht.


----------



## Langmar (23. Juni 2008)

Arben schrieb:


> Kp, aber irgendwie sind dann die Skills von Hunter und Druide voll fürn Sack, oder wie?
> Das müsste dann auch um 10 Lvl früher lernbar sein.
> 
> Demnächst alles mit LvL 1, dann beliebig viel Gold, einen Haufen Vendors mit allem was das Herz begehert und dann ab ins BG andern vorn' Latz kloppen.
> Das Spiel wird dann noch umbenannt und "CounterCraft 1.6", und alle sind happy. Danach kann man seine Zeit wieder in DSA o.ä. investieren wenn man Role- oder Teamplay sucht.



/sign ^^


[x] ..mir egal


mfG Langmar


----------



## Dreidan (23. Juni 2008)

Rinkon schrieb:


> Ich denke halt,dass man nach dem Mount in ein großes Loch fällt(für Neueinsteiger). Man hat das Mount,und dann??? Muss man bis lvl 70 stur durchleveln,man bekommt keine Belohnung mehr. Das ist zumindest meine Ansicht.



Dann kann man sich mit 60! das epische 100% Mount kaufen und dann mit 70! Fliegen lernen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Man fällt deswegen doch in kein "Loch". Entweder man spielt seinen x-ten Twink und hat eh schon alles x-mal gesehen oder man ist neu und hat sowieso noch die ganze Welt zu erkunden.


----------



## Illian1887 (23. Juni 2008)

B.CA$H schrieb:


> So ein Mist -.-
> Also ich hoffe das diese Patchliste gefaked ist!!!!
> Wir haben unsere Mounts schwer erarbeitet!!!!
> und jezte dürfen die mit 30 reiten,so ein Mist....
> ...



Schwer gearbeitet -.- So ein Quatsch hatte mit Level 40 fast 200 Gold, ich finde es eine sehr gute Einstellung von Blizzard den "neuen" und Twinks zu helfen.


/sticky für solche Patches


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (23. Juni 2008)

finds gut, twink hochziehen wird leichter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (23. Juni 2008)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> finds gut, twink hochziehen wird leichter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


genau


----------



## Bögameista (23. Juni 2008)

icf finde es gut obwohl ich das mount mit 50g auf 50% gemacht hätte.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (23. Juni 2008)

B.CA$H schrieb:


> So ein Mist -.-
> Also ich hoffe das diese Patchliste gefaked ist!!!!
> Wir haben unsere Mounts schwer erarbeitet!!!!
> und jezte dürfen die mit 30 reiten,so ein Mist....
> ...



hahahaha....fühle dich ausgelacht....schwer erarbeitet, dass ich nicht lache....wenn das für dich schon schwer war solltest du schnellstens in den nächsten elektronikmarkt fahren und die barbies ponyhof kaufen....da wird es dir etwas einfacher gemacht


----------



## Deanne (23. Juni 2008)

Auf der einen Seite ärger ich mich, dass es diese Neuerung noch nicht früher gab, denn damit hätte ich mir sehr viel umständliches Gelaufe erspart, aber auf der anderen Seite ist es eine nette Sache. Den Neulingen wird es jetzt natürlich etwas einfacher gemacht, aber Neuling war ja jeder mal und wird man auch immer mal wieder sein. Mein Twink ist jetzt Level 22 und das Mount ist ein guter Grund, mal wieder etwas öfter zu spielen und ein bisschen Gold zu farmen.


----------



## Xelyna (23. Juni 2008)

Wie ich bereits in Flauwys Umfrage geschrieben hatte find ich die Erneurung auch klasse egal fürs Twinken oder für neue WoW Spieler, warum denn auch nicht =)


----------



## Celissa (23. Juni 2008)

finds ganz gut ab lvl 30
nur auf der anderen seite könnt ich mir im arsch vögeln
weil meine ganzen anderen twinks och rannten mussten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber da ich wieder ganz viele twinks aufm anderen server habe
macht es sich sehr gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



NICE  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (23. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Wie ich bereits in Flauwys Umfrage geschrieben hatte find ich die Erneurung auch klasse egal fürs Twinken oder für neue WoW Spieler, warum denn auch nicht =)


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hi Xely na wieder langeweile auf arbeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sempai02 (23. Juni 2008)

Auch wenn ich in WoW nie wieder ab Stufe 1 twinken werde,sondern,wenn überhaupt nochmal WoW, dann die Heldenklassen,so finde ich die Neuerung doch gut. Ich hab auch im Sommer 05 tagelang stupide gefarmt für ein 60er Epicmount und trotzdem habe ich bei BC nicht rumgeflamt: "OLOL,ich musste HART dafür ARBEITEN!!!so ein SCHEISS!!!" . Genausogut könnte ich bei anderen Spielen rumflamen,warum ich bei Release 40€ zahle und ein anderer ein halbes Jahr später nur 20 €? 

Es ist ja nicht so,dass mich diese Änderung irgendwie beeinträchtigen. Wer es aber nötig hat, mit seiner "Arbeit" in WoW zu prahlen und zu meckern, dass sie "umsonst" war: Es gibt sicherlich genügend Psychologen, die sich solcher Fälle gerne annehmen. Nicht,dass mich das Geheule wundern würde. WoW ist nunmal stellenweise gleichbedeutend mit Neidgesellschaft hoch 10.


----------



## Xelyna (23. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Na aber immer doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Freu mich aber echt schon auf das neue Mount, mein Magierlein ist ja immerhin schon 34 (fast 35) und das ewige laufen nervt :x
Allein schon von UC zum Kloster ^^


----------



## lukss (23. Juni 2008)

ich finds gut weil es dann schon ab 30 schneller geht und dardurch auch das pvp auf bgs besser geht


----------



## Jenny84 (23. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Na aber immer doch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ja mich auch hab im moment noch 2 twinks die ich spiel wenn ich auf meine schurkin keine lust hab und die rennerei nervt


----------



## Heydu (23. Juni 2008)

wooohoo^^ goil, jetzt kann ich meine restlichen twinks damit ausstatten *ausflipp* 
finde ich super von blizz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


klar, musste mit den anderen 70-er mir das hart verdienen, aber na und? ich weiss es, dass es hart war, und das ist genug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 niemand sonst muss es noch wissen, weil ich niemandem was beweisen will. es waren sehr schöne zeiten, die auch so bleiben werden.
an die anderen: hört jetzt auf, so neidisch zu sein/werden verdammt. Mein Gott, nicht mal Kinder benehmen sich so. =,="


----------



## Qonix (23. Juni 2008)

Ich finds gut weil alle meine Twinks so zwischen 30 - 40 verstauben weil ich einfach kein bock mehr hatte auf dieses ewige rumgelaufe.


----------



## Mofeist (23. Juni 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ich finds gut weil alle meine Twinks so zwischen 30 - 40 verstauben weil ich einfach kein bock mehr hatte auf dieses ewige rumgelaufe.



/sign


----------



## Xall13 (23. Juni 2008)

interressiert mich nicht ich zock eh entweder mein main oder twinks über 40 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alpacino61 (23. Juni 2008)

so werd ich vllt dann eher mal noch dazu gekommen twinks anzufangen
aber ich fand es schon mit lvl 40 ganz in ordnung


----------



## Minastirit (23. Juni 2008)

lvl geht find ich aber billiger .. wiso? mit jedem char hab ichs locker gescahft das gold zu haben
twink ist 41 und hat 214g selber erwirtschaftet .. inklusive mount in der tasche 

das ah ist nicht nur zum anschauen da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nunja aberf das mit 10 lvl früher find ich ansich ok da mit lvl 30 die laufe 3km nach links und .... kommen (strangle)


----------

